# Et là, tu ne devineras jamais...



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

_S'il faut raconter sa vie sur le Bar, j'ai pensé qu'il pourrait être agréable pour chacun de le faire d'une manière aussi ludique et attractive que possible. Nous avons tous le souvenir d'événements publics ou privés qui se sont déroulés de façon imprévue. Une clef qui se casse dans le verrou, une chute devant une fille ou un mec qu'on va draguer, une carte bleue refusée au supermarché devant une file de trente personnes... Bref, de grands moments de solitude difficiles à oublier.

Ce sujet va vous permettre de raconter ces souvenirs, mais sous la forme d'un jeu. Le principe en est simple : il s'agit de raconter le début de l'histoire qui vous est arrivée et de laisser le soin aux lecteurs d'en découvrir la chute, à la façon d'une énigme à résoudre. Celui qui trouve la fin de votre histoire (ou qui s'approche le plus de ce qui vous est effectivement arrivé) gagne le droit de raconter à son tour un souvenir singulier.

Pour qu'on comprenne bien ce dont il s'agit, je commence par une petite anecdote qui m'est réellement arrivée lorsque j'étais au lycée. Si vous voulez en connaître la fin, il va falloir faire preuve d'imagination. Mais je ne me fais pas de bile : vous ne devinerez jamais._  







Décembre 1988. Je suis en Terminale et c'est la fête de fin d'année. À cette époque, un peu avant les vacances de Noël, le collège et le lycée donnent un spectacle conçu par les élèves et pour eux. Les Terminales, les « grands », y participent également. C'est même à eux qu'est confiée l'organisation de cette journée dont le principal avantage est de faire se rencontrer des élèves de classes et d'âges différents qui, sans cela, auraient passé l'année à se côtoyer dans une indifférence polie.
Pour l'occasion, j'ai pris un pari risqué. Pour la première fois depuis que je fais du théâtre amateur (c'est-à-dire depuis la Troisième), je vais monter seul sur scène. Et il y a pire : le texte que j'ai choisi n'est pas des plus évidents. Il s'agit de « Vendémiaire », le long poème d'Apollinaire qui clôture « Alcools ». Sept pages. Sept pages de poésie brute à jeter en pâture à un public jeune, dissipé, mélangé. Pas de doute : ils vont me bouffer tout cru. Mais ma décision est prise et j'aime trop ce texte pour reculer. Je ne le fais pas pour eux, je le fais pour moi. Je sais déjà alors que ce sera un beau souvenir et, près de dix-sept ans après, je peux dire que c'est le cas.
Alors voilà, c'est l'heure. Je suis dans la coulisse et je m'apprête à monter sur l'empilement d'estrades qui fait office de scène. Autour de moi, tout un petit monde s'agite en silence. Enfin, en faisant le moins de bruit possible. Je m'en moque. Je ne les vois plus, je ne les entends plus. Mon regard est rivé sur la scène où l'on va bientôt m'annoncer. C'est d'ailleurs fait. La présentatrice dont j'ai oublié le visage et le nom vient de dire le mien. Je respire un grand coup et je pose mon pied sur la première marche de l'escalier de fortune qui conduit sur scène. Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Ecoute, ça a l'air trés bien, mais dommage, manque la fin !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, ça a l'air trés bien, mais dommage, manque la fin !



Abruti©.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

*Tu perds*
ton pantalon ?


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Septembre 2005)

Y avait pas d'escalier


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Les estrades se cassent la gueule.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Tu aperçois Jésus dans l'assemblée, il est en train de remettre ses sandales, et personne ne semble l'avoir remarqué...


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Tata Bras Guette est toute verte ?


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2005)

Le mec de la sono se plante et envoie la bande son prévue pour le groupe de dance des 1eres G3


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Septembre 2005)

Pipi dans ta culotte ..


----------



## toys (9 Septembre 2005)

tu glisse sur une peaux de banane qui avait été laissé par les fille qui avais fait la danse haÏtienne.


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Septembre 2005)

La fille sur laquelle tu craquais est au premier rang, les yeux rivés sur toi ! et là bégaimment,perte de contrôle, évanouissement...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tata Bras Guette est toute verte ?



Ce n'est pas exactement ce qui s'est passé, mais c'est la réponse qui s'en approche le plus. Car, si je n'ai pas perdu mon pantalon, comme l'imaginait le purfils, le bouton de celui-ci a craqué au moment même où j'ai posé le pied sur la marche... Heureusement pour moi, le pantalon a tenu bon, mais dire _Vendémiaire_ en pensant « Putain, mon futal va se barrer... », c'est assez inoubliable. 
Pour finir, tout s'est bien passé et mes camarades ont été bien plus chaleureux que ce que j'avais imaginé. En fait, en me rémémorant cette journée, je m'aperçois que les silences ont une grande importance dans mes souvenirs. Celui de tous ces élèves m'écoutant prononcer les mots de Guillaume en est un. Mais il y en d'autres...

Je n'arrive pas à décider lequel du purfils ou de rezba est le plus près, car si c'est à la résistance de ma braguette que je dois d'avoir gardé mon honneur sauf, le pantalon sur les chevilles était bien ce que je redoutais. 

Mais puisque rezba passe son tour (voir ci-après), la main est au purfils.


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben si c'est comme ça, j'édite ma connerie ! 

Heu, LPFDLS, passe le premier, je t'en prie, j'ai suffisamment raconté ma vie ici pour ne pas être super pressé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais puisque rezba passe son tour (voir ci-après), la main est au purfils.



Cela dit, si quelqu'un de plus réactif et/ou de plus inspiré veut la prendre, la main, qu'il ne se gêne pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Tu sais ou tu vas la prendre ma main ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou tu vas la prendre ma main ?



Chic, une énigme !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Au panier biensur !


----------



## toys (10 Septembre 2005)

pas très originale ça


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Certes non, mais tellement agréable !


----------



## toys (10 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes non, mais tellement agréable !


pas pour tout le monde (enfin sa dépend des fois).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, si quelqu'un de plus réactif et/ou de plus inspiré veut la prendre, la main, qu'il ne se gêne pas...




*Bon, l'inspiration*
que j'attendais ne m'est pas venue dans la nuit. Je creuse mes méninges mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'anecdote juste qui collera au mieux à ce sympathique fil.
J'avais bien une idée mais l'ayant déjà postée par ici, je vais m'abstenir.

En attendant de trouver de quoi répandre une couche de n'importe quoi issue de ma piêtre existence sur cette tartine cybernétique, je préfère passer la main.







_P.S : Rezbaaaaa ? t'es sûr de pas vouloir ?_


----------



## bengilli (10 Septembre 2005)

En attendant que le pur fils retrouve son inspiration, voici une petite histoire dans le style de celle du doc où je suis me suis, également, senti très seul 

Lors d'un concert de musique de chambre, j'avais la tâche de jouer les maîtres de cérémonie, en présentant les ½uvres et la formation au public. Traditionnellement, il s'agit de prendre la parole entre chacune des pièces pour jouer de bons mots et ainsi, vulgariser notre passion auprès d'un public parfois novice. Or, ce soir là, assistaient au concert quelques personnalités du monde de la musique classique, organisateurs de festivals ou investis de missions culturelles... A vrai dire, pas de pression particulière de ce coté là, le programme était bien rodé et j'avais toute confiance dans la maîtrise des autres musiciens participant au concert. Juste un petit enjeux supplémentaire quant à des contacts possibles pour d'autres concerts. Seulement voilà...

La salle, assez vaste, nécessitait semble t'il de faire cette fameuse présentation du concert à l'aide d'un micro. Ce genre d'ustensile n'est pas le compagnon de prédilection du musicien classique, cette anecdote le démontrera d'ailleurs encore une fois. Le concert débute donc, et dès la fin de la première pièce, j'empoigne le micro pour déclamer mon sermon. Hélas, le technicien de la salle a parfaitement fait son travail, et il y a environ 2 secondes de délai entre ma parole sur scène et le son de ma voix qui parvient dans la salle.

Je parle mais déjà mon oreille écoute ce que je viens de prononcer. Je me concentre mais je ne parviens pas à me détacher de cet écho. Je m'accroche au bribes de texte annotées sur mon pupitre mais je vois arriver la panade... Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais...


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2005)

La lumière s'est éteinte, et lorsqu'elle s'est rallumée, la violoniste avait sa main dans ta culotte ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2005)

Le quatuor s'est révélé etre "I Muvrini" déguisés Rondo Veneziano et vous avez tous fini en chantant la main sur l'oreille.


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Septembre 2005)

Le micro se met à parler avant toi


----------



## molgow (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu as commencé à lire une phrase en boucle ?
Tu as commencé à bégayer ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu prononces un mot pour un autre, mais là, la charte m'interdit de dire lequel.


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Septembre 2005)

L'oreille vers l'écho, les yeux scotchés sur le papier, tu perds ton sang froid, la tension monte et et et... par mégarde tu touche le pupitre avec ton pied et il se renverse, malheur !!   Les feuilles volent partout et tu ne sais plus ce que tu dois dire.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Septembre 2005)

Le public a scandé...uine chanson....une chanson....


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Septembre 2005)

J'avais aussi pensé à truc comme ça, mais plutôt qu'il se mettait à chanter sans que le public le lui demande


----------



## bengilli (10 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La lumière s'est éteinte, et lorsqu'elle s'est rallumée, la violoniste avait sa main dans ta culotte ?



Ca ne serait pas une mauvaise expérience dans ce cas là 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le quatuor s'est révélé etre "I Muvrini" déguisés Rondo Veneziano et vous avez tous fini en chantant la main sur l'oreille.



Je sais bien que tout le monde - ou à peu près - est disposé à faire n'importe quoi pour gagner sa croûte dans ce période de vaches maigres mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as commencé à lire une phrase en boucle ?
> Tu as commencé à bégayer ?



Molgow a trouvé. En fait je me suis mis à écouter ce que je disais et à tourner en boucle comme un vieux phono qui rebondit sur le centre d'un vinyle  Ca donnait a peu près ça :

"... la pièce que vous allez maintenant pouvoir écouter est tirée d'une ½uvre originale pour cette formation... (blanc) hum... cette composition originale composée pour cette formation à l'origine... (blanc, putain je vais jamais m'en sortir)..."

la dessus me viens sans doute à l'esprit que dans la salle m'écoutent avec attention les oreilles de quelques huiles de la culture de notre beau pays, ce qui bien entendu ne m'aide pas à faire abstraction de cet abruti qui répète tout ce que je dis dans la salle. Bref, après avoir copieusement bafouillé quelques phrases dont la construction grammaticale ferait pâlir de honte le sieur Macinside, j'ajoutais à cette déroute une confusion totale dans mes notes, le compositeur sud américain était né à Vienne en 1786, avant d'avoir pour mentor Robert Schumann, qui comme chacun sait est un grand auteur lyrique italien. Je passe sur les yeux médusés de mes coreligionnaires se demandant comment j'allais rétablir la situation. 

A molgow donc, en attendant le pur fils


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu as lu ton texte à l'envers pour contrer l'écho ..  

Ouppss .. j'arrive trop tard ...
ce forum est pareil à ton expérience .. les réponses s'entremêlent et font désordre   :love:


----------



## molgow (10 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A molgow donc, en attendant le pur fils



Arf... j'aurais mieux fait de me taire 

Bon si quelqu'un veut continuer, qu'il le fasse. Pour l'instant, je n'ai aucune idée d'histoire à raconter...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

Mon grand moment je l'ai eu aussi un jour que je partais en voiture en vacances pour l'italie
Javais à l'époque une vieille Fiat qu'il était impossible de re-démarrer si on avait coupé le moteur alors qu'il était en surchauffe ... le pointeau du carburateur se bloquait semble-t-il et il suffisait d'être très très patient pour que la situation se rétablisse automatiquement en se refroidissant

J'arrive donc devant le poste frontière Suisse/Italie et là une file d'attente interminable m'attendait.
Grrr .. mètre par mètre j'avançais péniblement vers la ligne de démarcation pendant que degré par degré la temperature de mon moteur en faisait de même

Arrivé enfin au contrôle, la temperature était dans le rouge ... je laisse donc tourner le moteur et écoute attentivement les mots habituels du douanier "rien à déclarer?"
Et là c'est le coup de grâce ... sans doute ma réponse était-elle empreinte de nervosité dûe à l'inquiétude pour mon moteur .. toujours est-il que le douanier me demande d'ouvrir le coffre arrière!!
 ... et là vous de devinerez jamais la suite


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

Le douanier découvre avec stupeur les 47 plombiers polonais que tu avais planqué dans ton coffre.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Ta femme découpée en morceaux, bien rangés dans des sacs congélation.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement la chaine du froide avait été rompue, et t'as eu un PV !


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement la chaine du froide avait été rompue, et t'as eu un PV !


Na!   :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2005)

A l'arrière de ta voiture, il y avait... le moteur !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Ah je sais, ils ont trouvé dans ton coffre 250 kilos de gnocchis à la pommes de terre...

Et comme chacun sait, l'Italien fait ses gnocchis avec de la semoule de blé dur.....

Là à mon avis t'as pris 30 ans, et t'es sorti hier...

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu avais fermé le coffre à clef et il a fallu éteindre le moteur pour les récupérer. Après ça, impossible de redémarrer la bagnole et il a fallu que les douaniers t'aident à la pousser sur le côté pour permettre à ceux qui attendaient derrière toi d'avancer.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu mens !


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2005)

Y a pas de coffre ?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais fermé le coffre à clef et il a fallu éteindre le moteur pour les récupérer. Après ça, impossible de redémarrer la bagnole et il a fallu que les douaniers t'aident à la pousser sur le côté pour permettre à ceux qui attendaient derrière toi d'avancer.


Un grand moment je vous avais dit .... traverser la frontière assis dans sa voiture ... le coude au dehors ... le sourire aux lêvres ... les dents éclatantes et tout le monde, beaucoup de monde plié en deux lorsque j'ai traversé cette frontière escorté de 4 douaniers ......... poussant la voiture!

Un grand moment ...  :love:  :love: 

Comme tu l'as parfaitement deviné Docevil la clé du coffre était identique à celle du moteur ... j'ai été obligé de couper mon moteur malgré mes supplcations au douanier imperturbable .... lorsque je suis revenu m'asseoir au volant impossible de redémarrer comme de bien entendu et je vous racconte pas la valse des douaniers plus malins les uns que les autres qui disaient "laissez moi faire je sais ce qu'il faut faire pour démarrer cette foutue bagnole" .. et allez qu'on presse à fond l'accélérateur pour l'un ... et autre milles astuces plus vaines les unes que les autres .... et moi derrière qui rigolait très discrètrement   
Je vous dit pas la file qui s'était formée!!!

A toi Doc!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> À toi Doc !



Euh, si quelqu'un a une histoire toute prête le temps que j'en prépare une...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2005)

une éclipse solaire totale te permet de filer pendant que les douaniers se prosternent en direction de l'astre soudainement occulté... personne ne saura jamais ou tu vas enterrer le corps du capitaine Hadock que tu avais surpris en train d'abuser de ce brave Milou et qui, par honte, s'était suicidé de 17 coups de couteau dans le dos...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> une éclipse solaire totale te permet de filer pendant que les douaniers se prosternent en direction de l'astre soudainement occulté... personne ne saura jamais ou tu vas enterrer le corps du capitaine Hadock que tu avais surpris en train d'abuser de ce brave Milou et qui, par honte, s'était suicidé de 17 coups de couteau dans le dos...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dit pas la fille qui s'était formée!!!



Allez, au moins son prénom.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dit pas la fille qui s'était formée!!!


Elle était bien roulée...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez, au moins son prénom.


Josette ... la fille qui avait chaud aux ...


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Elle était bien roulée...


très bel échappement ...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> une éclipse solaire totale te permet de filer pendant que les douaniers se prosternent en direction de l'astre soudainement occulté... personne ne saura jamais ou tu vas enterrer le corps du capitaine Hadock que tu avais surpris en train d'abuser de ce brave Milou et qui, par honte, s'était suicidé de 17 coups de couteau dans le dos...



Et le colonel moutarde dans tout ça?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Été 1989. Juste après le bac, mon meilleur ami et moi avions projeté un voyage de 15 jours en Angleterre, dans une petite ville à 80 km au sud de Londres où il avait déjà passé plusieurs étés. Là, nous étions logés chez une dame âgée qui louait des chambres. Il s'y trouvait également une jeune femme originaire d'Écosse, dont la crinière rousse était toujours coiffée en un chignon impeccable.

Un jour, nous avions décidé de nous rendre à Londres pour y faire un peu de tourisme, voir une excellente amie et faire ensemble un peu de shopping. Nous nous étions fixé rendez-vous chez Harrod's, le célèbre grand magasin, et après un petit tour sur Regent Street à la recherche d'un jeu ancien, c'est là que nous nous retrouvâmes. Johanna était toujours aussi blonde et ravissante que dans mon souvenir et, malgré que j'en aie, je ressentis un je-ne-sais-quoi du côté du c½ur en la revoyant.

À un moment donné, nous étions au troisième étage et j'étais en train de farfouiller en quête d'un objet quelconque. Christophe me dit quelque chose à quoi je ne prêtai pas attention. Soudain, je les entendis m'appeler. Je me retournai aussitôt et, sous mes yeux, je les vis disparaître derrière la porte de l'ascenseur qui se fermait sur eux... J'eus beau parcourir le magasin en tous sens, il fallait bien se rendre à l'évidence : je les avais perdus. J'étais contrarié, mais je me souvenais néanmoins que nous devions nous retrouver au train de 16 h 30 à Victoria Station. Aussi, faisant contre mauvaise fortune bon c½ur, je décidai que la journée poursuivrait son cours normal.

Après un rapide repas dans une cafétéria, je pris la direction de Westminster. Je passai également à Saint James Park, puis devant les grilles de Buckingham Palace. L'après-midi était particulièrement agréable. L'air était tiède et tout le monde semblait d'humeur joyeuse. Vers 16 heures, j'étais sur le Mall, non loin de l'arche de l'Amirauté, et je tentais désespérément de trouver un taxi ce qui, à cette heure, n'était pas chose facile. En remontant l'avenue, je finis par en trouver un qui, par un itinéraire singulier, me déposa à temps devant la gare. Là, je jetai un rapide coup d'½il sur le quai où j'espérais retrouver mes amis. Aucune trace... Ils étaient sans doute déjà montés dans le train, je les retrouverai en route.

Pendant le trajet, j'écumai donc les wagons à leur recherche, mais sans succès. Découragé, je finis par m'asseoir en face d'un businessman cravaté qui lisait le Financial Times, me disant que Christophe m'attendrait sans doute à Chichester. Entre temps, le train s'arrêta longuement (une vingtaine de minutes) dans une toute petite ville du nom de Ford avant de reprendre sa route. Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2005)

Tu t'es réveillé...


----------



## Fulvio (10 Septembre 2005)

Les douaniers suisses arrêtent le train et te demandent d'ouvrir le coffre.


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Les douaniers suisses arrêtent le train et te demandent d'ouvrir le coffre.


j'en connais un qui suit, c'est un bonheur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2005)

Le colonel Moutarde entre dans le wagon un chandelier ensanglaté à la main ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

Le mauvais train sifflera trois fois ?


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2005)

Mais non. Le pote de Doc et sa cops étaient tombés sur Paul Mc Cartney, dans Harrods. Il était en quête d'une boite d'Harrods Heritage Biscuit, et Johanna était justement en train d'acheter la dernière boite, afin de les partager avec les garçons à l'heure de thé. Mc Cartney ne se dégonfla pas, et leur proposa plutôt de partir séance tenante les croquer dans son manoir de Chandler's Ford. Ils avaient vainement essayé de t'appeler, mais tu étais trop concentré sur tes babouches pakistanaises en soldes, et tu avais réagi trop tard : ils étaient déjà partis avec la star. Résultat : ils avaient baffré et fait des rateaux toute la journée, et avaient repris le train dans la petite station de l'Hampshire, histoire d'essayer de te retrouver.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Vous n'y êtes pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout du tout... Comme c'est souvent le cas, la réalité est pourtant fort simple.

Comme je vous le racontais, le train s'était arrêté une vingtaine de minutes dans une petite bourgade. Cette halte prolongée me sembla curieuse, mais je n'y prêtai pas plus d'attention que cela. Ce que j'ignorais alors et que je n'allais pas tarder à découvrir à mes dépens, c'est qu'à cet endroit le train se divisait en deux. Une partie se dirigeait vers Chichester où se trouvait notre pension, et l'autre... L'autre non. Aussi, vous imaginez ma surprise quand, arrivé au terminus, je descendis sur le quai de la gare de Brighton.

Je fus alors d'un flegme qui aurait fait la fierté de n'importe quel Anglais. Bien loin de paniquer, je regardai les horaires affichés au mur, en quête d'un autre train susceptible de m'amener enfin à la destination voulue, et y trouvai mon bonheur. Par chance, il ne me faudrait attendre qu'une petite demi-heure avant qu'un train pour Chichester se présente. Je décidai donc d'occuper ce bref laps de temps en téléphonant à la pension où, j'en étais sûr, Christophe se morfondait en mon absence. Or, erreur impardonnable, je n'avais pas sur moi le précieux numéro. Je fis alors ce que quiconque fait en pareil cas dans un pays civilisé : je téléphonai aux renseignements.

Il y a fort à parier qu'aujourd'hui encore une opératrice en fin de carrière fait marrer ses collègues de bureau en leur racontant le coup de fil du frenchie de Brighton. Car n'ayant pas sur moi de quoi prendre des notes, deuxième erreur, je lui fis répéter une bonne vingtaine de fois le numéro, chaque fois plus lentement que la fois précédente, de manière à le mémoriser avant de raccrocher. Elle fut tout à fait charmante et compréhensive et, en me souvenant de cet appel désespéré, je mesure combien il était agréable d'avoir à faire à une personne plutôt qu'à une machine comme c'est à présent le cas. On a beau dire, l'être humain a parfois du bon.

Quand nous eûmes terminé, je téléphonai aussitôt à Christophe. On décrocha et une voix féminine me répondit. Je reconnus aussitôt la pensionnaire écossaise dont j'ai plus haut vanté la chevelure. Perdant toute contenance et ne sachant trop que lui dire, je lui baragouinais : "Here is Xavier", espérant qu'elle me reconnaîtrait. Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais...


----------



## iNano (10 Septembre 2005)

Là elle te dit : "Oh Xavier ! I was so worried about you... I didn't dare say it before but... I love you !"


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Les Bobbies étaient déjà la pension, près à remuer la campagne à la recherche de ton corps, elle était donc morte d'inquiètude !

Ou alors tu t'es planté de numéro et tu avais cru tomber sur elle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

Elle n'était pas amoureuse de moi (ce dont je ne peux que me féliciter) et je ne m'étais pas trompé de numéro (après le cirque avec les renseignements, c'est vrai que ça aurait pu être comique). Personne n'avait prévenu la police, mais ça, je pouvais bien m'y attendre : je peux crever la gueule ouverte, y'en aura pas un pour bouger.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand nous eûmes terminé, je téléphonai aussitôt à Christophe. On décrocha et une voix féminine me répondit. Je reconnus aussitôt la pensionnaire écossaise dont j'ai plus haut vanté la chevelure. Perdant toute contenance et ne sachant trop que lui dire, je lui baragouinais : "Here is Xavier", espérant qu'elle me reconnaîtrait. Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais...



Et là elle te répond:
"- Xavier? What are you doing? I told you this line was not safe. They might hear us... Quick go the public phone on Rege... *Bruit sourd* NO! What are you...biiip... biiip... biiip..."

Ou bien:
"- Xa... oh... uh yes I'd like some vinegar on my fish. Darling, I'm ordering some fish'n'chips. Would you like some? No? Fine. Can you prepare the tea please? ... Xavier I told you never to call home when my husband is around!"

Ou tout simplement...
... elle t'a raccroché au nez croyant à une blague et tu n'avais plus de monnaie...


Mais en fait je crois plutôt à cette hypothèse:
"- Xavier? Yes he is here, do you want to talk to him?"
*Musique connue* 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait je crois plutôt à cette hypothèse:
> "- Xavier? Yes he is here, do you want to talk to him?"



Et c'est quasiment ce qui s'est passé ! 

Ayant dû traduire mon anglais approximatif par "Is Xavier here?", elle posa le combiné et se mit à hurler "Xavier! Xavier!" dans toute la maison... Quand elle revint, navrée, me prévenir de mon absence, je lui lançai un "Christopher!" désespéré. Aussitôt, elle alla trouver mon ami qui, comme je m'en doutais, m'attendait avec inquiétude. Pour finir, je pris donc le train qui allait à Chichester où j'arrivai avec près de trois heures de retard...

Bravo Adrien et, si tu le souhaites, à toi la main.


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

- Allô ? C'est Xavier !
- Bouge pas, je te le passe ! 

on dirait du Chag !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

te tcheu comme j'ai pas envie de gagner


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu comme j'ai pas envie de gagner


 
De toutes façons tes anecdotes sont surement toutes hors charte!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu comme j'ai pas envie de gagner



Si le c½ur t'en dis... 

Enfin... Quand je dis le c½ur, il faut comprendre la narine.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

la voisine avait charclé elle même le lapin pour le bouffer et a eu peur d'avoir perdu son repas ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T
> Or quelques années après l'avoir entendue on me l'a raconté, déformée _(un chat à la place du lapin)_, et le type la tenait d'un copain d'un copain...
> Je pense donc qu'elle est partie des Charentes, qu'elle a voyagé un bout de temps avant de me revenir sous un autre visage...



Ouais c'est un grand classique. T'es sur c'est (était?) pas un gros mytho ton pote? :mouais:

En gros la lapin avait ete tué par un renard (un chat, une belette, un AMX 30...). Sa pov' môman éplorée l'avait enterré au fond du jardin mais n'avait pas eu le temps de nettoyer le clapier. Le con de clebard du voisin déterre le lapinou pour le montrer fiérement a son mai-maitre. Celui-ci néttoie le rongeur et le remet dans sa cage. En rentrant la môman du lapinou convulse en consatant qu'elle habite a coté d'un famille de profanateurs de sépultures...


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Bardée de prix, une sorte de _Miss France© des Lapines._
> Voyez ?
> :love:
> ...




Ouais j'vois bien ouais !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

Dool laisse jp nous raconter comment il a inventé le GHB steuplé


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

Pas de problème, j'attendais moi .... mais il doit être en train de faire une reconstitution de cette épisode !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dool laisse jp nous raconter comment il a inventé le GHB steuplé



Eh ben là, tu devineras jamais...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

Julia m'a raconté


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Julia m'a raconté



Ah merde!
Pourtant elle etait sensée ne plus se rappeler de rien!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon tu la sors ton histoire ?????

Tu sais bien que la science avance à tâton....


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu la sors ton histoire ?????
> 
> Encore trivial


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

Au suivant..


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, j'en ai une, que je vais arranger un peu pour qu'elle soit plus classe.

J'ai un pote qui a longtemps eu une MG, ces petites décapotables anglaises. Carrosserie noire, intérieur cuir rouge, il la bichonnait. Un jour, on part tous les deux en goguette dans l'arrière pays camarguais, pour une de ces férias paysannes dont le coin à le secret. On fait le trajet en écoutant Lee Perry à donf ("You can get it if you really want..."), on arrive là-bas, ambiance sympa, on fait la teuf jusqu'à plus. On repart au petit matin, mon pote a dégotté une fiancée pour passer le dimanche, qu'on décide de ramener à la ville.
Et là, on arrive près de la MG, il dit à la fille : "Vas-y, monte à l'arrière".
Et devinez quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et là, on arrive près de la MG, il dit à la fille : "Vas-y, monte à l'arrière", et devinez quoi ?



Bah, je parle en connaissance de cause p): pas de place à l'arrière. C'était un roadster.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je parle en connaissance de cause p): pas de place à l'arrière. C'était un roadster.




Bah et alors? Y avait bien un petit coffre nan?....


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah et alors? Y avait bien un petit coffre nan?....



Je sors pas avec Mimie Mathy.


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je parle en connaissance de cause p): pas de place à l'arrière. C'était un roadster.



Non. 
Ce n'était pas une de ces MG nouvelles vagues, qui n'ont plus rien d'attrayant... 
C'était une MGB, ancienne, avec plein de pièces de moteur absolument british, et qu'aucun garagiste ne voulait plus réparer. Avec une toute petite place à l'arrière, où l'on pouvait jouer à s'assoir sur la capote, genre hollywood, tu vois ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

et la, sa jupe montre l'inmontrable en glissant dans le véhicule.....c'est un homme.......


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avec une toute petite place à l'arrière, où l'on pouvait jouer à s'assoir sur la capote, genre hollywood, tu vois ?



Oui je vois.  Moi je procède ainsi: je n'emmène aucun pote dans ma décapotable (sauf iMax mais il n'existe pas). Il reste ainsi toujours une place libre.


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et la, sa jupe montre l'inmontrable en glissant dans le véhicule.....c'est un homme.......



heu... Je ne me rappelle plus de l'évaluation ultérieure, mais c'était bien une fille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui je vois.  Moi je procède ainsi: je n'emmène aucun pote dans ma décapotable (sauf iMax mais il n'existe pas). Il reste ainsi toujours une place libre.




héhé.....pareil.........


sinon, 
on avait volé les sieges....?....


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'en ai une, que je vais arranger un peu pour qu'elle soit plus classe.
> 
> J'ai un pote qui a longtemps eu une MG, ces petites décapotables anglaises. Carrosserie noire, intérieur cuir rouge, il la bichonnait. Un jour, on part tous les deux en goguette dans l'arrière pays camarguais, pour une de ces férias paysannes dont le coin à le secret. On fait le trajet en écoutant Lee Perry à donf ("You can get it if you really want..."), on arrive là-bas, ambiance sympa, on fait la teuf jusqu'à plus. On repart au petit matin, mon pote a dégotté une fiancée pour passer le dimanche, qu'on décide de ramener à la ville.
> Et là, on arrive près de la MG, il dit à la fille : "Vas-y, monte à l'arrière".
> Et devinez quoi ?



Ben... T'es rentré à pinces


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

Les sièges étaient là, et je suis rentré avec la MG, si,si. 
Mais il est vrai que partir nous a pris un petit peu plus de temps qu'on ne l'avait prévu.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

elle a pas voulut monter, mais pour quelle raison....?....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

un cheval avait fait son popo à l'arrière ?


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

change pas de main, je sens que ça vient


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

ok, vous etiez garé sous un arbre gavé d'etourneaux........


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, vous etiez garé sous un arbre gavé d'etourneaux........


 Non ! pas fous !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

un ivrogne a pris la place arriere par un wc public


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

Une chatte y avait pondu ses petits ?


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Ton pote était agriculteur et utilisait le siège arrière pour transporter du fumier ?


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un ivrogne a pris la place arriere par un wc public



Ah ! Robertav ! Tu as deviné.

On ne sait pas si c'était un ivrogne, il était certainement aviné. Mais toujours est-il qu'effectivement, un individu (camarguais certainement) peut-être animé de sentiments révolutionnaires mal digérés, et persuadé d'emmerder l'aristocrate à la décapotable anglaise, avait soigneusement déposé un étron sur le magnifique cuir rouge de la MG.

Nous n'avons jamais su où était le papier. Peut-être ne s'était-il pas torché ! 


A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

je cede ma place en attendant de trifouiller ma memoire


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je cede ma place en attendant de trifouiller ma memoire



La je sens qu'on va avoir droit a du gratiné si j'en juge par les différentes aventures de tatav et fifille lues par ici  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

une sur fifille ?   

oki !!!!!      

 apres 9 mois de grossesse a gros problemes enfin j'accouche :
sachant que il y a 10 jours de retard d'accouchement ,
 sachant que depuis le debut de grossesse je faisais toujour le meme reve a savoir , je roule en decapotable avec une fillette a coté de moi avec des long cheveux blond et un chien immense blanc a la barquette arriere 
sachant que 2 semaine avant d'accoucher j'avais pour la premiere et derniere fois gagné a la foire une pelouche rose ,
sachant , une semaine avant d'accoucher, que c'etait une fille  
sachant que j'etais allée en salle d'accouchement  ( pour voir , dixit le gyneco  a la belle-mere , ce que sa donnait des contractions provoqué apres lui avoir claqué la porte au nez  (   )  ) trottinant allegrement comme si j'allais faire du shopping 
sachant que a bout de 1h j'ai tellement petée les plombs sous la pression de la douleur qu'il m'ont baffé et attachés main et pieds

vous ne devinerez jamais mes premiers mots en voyant ma fille


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

youpi ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

porca troya?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est à c't'heure là qu't'arrive...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> porca troya?





     

wauhhh cela fait des années que j'entends plus cela      

nan, contrairement a mon language français , 
je n'arrive pas a sortir de ma bouche une seule grosse parole en italien


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

"toi, ne me refais jamais ça ! "


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> "toi, ne me refais jamais ça ! "




nan, mais entre 2 contractions j'ai bien dit
"jamais, plus jamais ça" !!!!!    :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

" il est où ton chien blanc ?"


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous ne devinerez jamais mes premiers mots en voyant ma fille



Tou cha pour cha ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

"rends-moi ça !"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tou cha pour cha ?




tu t'approches


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

"Ben toi , t'as pas fini de mes les briser !"


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

Tombe le futal ?


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

"bon fifille s'est fait reste plus que le chien a faire sortir."


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

est que je donne la reponse ou je vous laisse encore chercher ?     

de toute façon vous ne trouverez jamais


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

tu as posté un croissant ?


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

je prochain je l'adopte.


(s'est ce qu'on fait mes parent apres moi )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je prochain je l'adopte.
> 
> 
> (s'est ce qu'on fait mes parent apres moi )




pendant l'accouchement j'ai en effet pensé
" plus jamais cela, plutot j'adopte 10 gosses "

j'ai quand meme recommencé 10 ans apres !!!!!    


ben alors, personne trouve ?


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

Oriente nous un peu quand meme ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

"rend moi ce cordon"


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

recommence jamais ça !


----------



## krystof (12 Septembre 2005)

Retourne chez ta mère ?


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

"Pas encore sortie qu'elle a déjà la grosse tête !"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oriente nous un peu quand meme ! :rateau:



j'ai regardé ma fille et j'ai dit .........

quelque chose que pas beaucoup de maman diraient en ce moment là 
en tout cas c'etait pas gentil  :rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

"mais c'est pas une fille!!!   "


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

file ranger ta chambre !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

qu'est ce que t'es moche !


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> "mais c'est pas une fille!!!  "


 
Non: 
"mais c'est pas _ma_ fille!!! "

A.


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regardé ma fille et j'ai dit .........


... Tant d'efforts pour ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

*File*
dans ta chambre !


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

Comment ça se fait qu'elle est noire ?


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

Qu'elle est moche !

edit: supermoquette m'a tuer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

arrêtes de faire de l'½il au gynéco: j'étais là avant toi


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

Punaise, j'crois qu'elle nous l'a deja raconté cette histoire !!! Et personne s'en souviens   

Ben bravo les jeunes !


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes de faire de l'½il au gynéco: j'étais là avant toi



Parce que tu crois VRAIMENT qu'on pense à la bagatelle dans ces moments là ? 
Si c'est le cas, c'est en général pour regretter...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que t'es moche !




tu y es presque !!!!!      

donc , je disais, 
depuis la grossesse je revais d'une peite fille blonde, jolie , 
j'avais gagné une pelouche rose, apres j'avais su enfin le sexe de l'enfant , mon reve se confirmait en quelque sens,
puis un accouchement atroce  (un jour je vous racontera peut etre le premier et le second n'etait  pas mieux meme si pas d'ombre cette fois d'une seule douleur) 
 et quand on me pose fifille sur le ventre je la regarde et je dis 

"en plus, t'es noire et t'es moche* "  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 





* elle avait plein de cheveux noir hirissé , un vrai punk 
un teint orangé et les yeux vachement bridée     
non, decidement , fifille a la naissance n'etait pas le poupon rose et blond que on voit souvent dans les magasines


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu y es presque !!!!!
> 
> "en plus, t'es noire et t'es moche* " :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


 
Eh, j'avais l'autre moitié !


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2005)

Tu devais pas nous raconter pourquoi tu l'as mordu, ce gynéco, d'ailleurs ?


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu y es presque !!!!!
> 
> donc , je disais,
> depuis la grossesse je revais d'une peite fille blonde, jolie ,
> ...



J'éspère que tu ne lui as jamais raconté le secret de sa naissance, sinon, il y a du traumatisme dans l'air !!!
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais pas nous raconter pourquoi tu l'as mordu, ce gynéco, d'ailleurs ?



petit a petit vous saurez tout !!!!     

oui, je l'ai mordu ce povre doc etudiant qui me tenait la main 
mais apres on m'a attaché pieds et mains car j'ai insulté "gentillement" une infermiere et elle m'a carrement baffée 

brefff..... le frere de fifille sort de l'ecole , je dois aller le chercher     

sm a toi ou a lupus si tu veux laisser la main


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

ma main est occupée là


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma main est occupée là


 
Pareil


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

J'en ai une!!    (euh je peux... :rose: )

Bon ça se passe dans le Lot, département où les trains ne s'arrêtent plus comme dirait JC Grangé  . Enfin il y a quand même une gare à Figeac :love: , petit village dans le causse où j'étais en vacances chez mes grands Parents. Ils habitent une maison sur une petite falaise, avec pas grand monde autour. En bas de la falaise il y a le poulailler et la douzaine de poules de mon grand père. Le soir mon papy rentre les poules dans une petite cabane de 1m sur 2 et en referme la porte. 
Ce soir là, en février, il me prit l'envie d'aller me promener dehors avec ma mini lampe de poche  (un truc pour éclairer les serrures des voitures, rien qui éclaire vraiment).
C'était cool il fesait nuit noire, il n'y a aucun lampadaire, la lune se cachait derrière les nuages, juste la dose de frissons qu'il me fallait...  Puis je me suis dit, je sais pas pourquoi  , si j'allais voir les poules dormir :rateau: 
Je pris donc le petit chemin de pierre qui descend le long de la falaise (ça glisse  ) puis je rentre dans le poulailler, et dans la petite cabane. Et la j'éclaire les nids pour surprendre les poules et..... rien :affraid: Pas de poules  
Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Elles étaient toutes à une boum chez les poulettes du voisin de ton grand-père !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Elles s'étaient mis sur le toit et t'ont tendus un piège??


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Elles s'étaient mis sur le toit et t'ont tendus un piège??



presque   ....... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Elles ont attaqué ta lampe parce qu'elles croyaient que c'était un ver luisant et qu'elles avaient la dale


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Les poules étaient toutes perchées en hauteur pour dormir du coup tu ne les avais pas vues!


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les poules étaient toutes perchées en hauteur pour dormir du coup tu ne les avais pas vues!



Bah en voilà un qui connait les moeurs des poules   

Oui en effet. Je balayais du faisceau de ma lampe les nids, par terre, et il n'y avait rien, et là j'ai entendu ... "glouc???" :affraid: à 10 cm de moi, au niveau de mon visage.... :affraid: Je leva les yeux, au ralenti, comprennant mon erreur... Elles étaient toute là, à me regarder, perchées juste en face et autour de moi.... :hein:   
Je crois fanchement que je me suis téléportée dehors tellement j'ai eut peur!!!  Je me voyais comme dans le grenier dans le film "les oiseaux" ... heureusement, poule qui dort réagit pas vite


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

En fait tu t'etais trompé de chemin et tu étais entrée par mégarde dans la chambre de tes grands parents. 
Papy, déguisé en grand méchant loup, prenait sauvagement mère-grand a l'aide du petit pot de beure trouvé dans le panier qui trainait a coté de ton costume de chaperon rouge.
Ils avaient betement oublié de remonter la chevillette...


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah en voilà un qui connait les moeurs des poules



Normal, ma grand-mère a toujours élevé des poules.  Par contre, je ne les ai jamais vu disparaitre la nuit 
Ce qui surprend aussi la première fois, c'est que les poules dorment toujours sur un pied


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, j'en ai une aussi à propos des animaux. Ma grand-mère élevait des lapins, des chinchillas pour être précis. Elle faisait ça pour le plaisir, mais aussi pour les présenter à des concours de "beauté" et lorsqu'il devenait un peu vieux pour les manger (miam)  Elle avait chaque année des lapines qui portaient, et une fois, ma grand-mère était assurée que ses petits ne gagneraient jamais de concours ! Et là, tu ne devineras jamais pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

C'était des _chinchimis_ ?


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'en ai une aussi à propos des animaux. Ma grand-mère élevait des lapins, des chinchillas pour être précis. Elle faisait ça pour le plaisir, mais aussi pour les présenter à des concours de "beauté" et lorsqu'il devenait un peu vieux pour les manger (miam)  Elle avait chaque année des lapines qui portaient, et une fois, ma grand-mère était assurée que ses petits ne gagneraient jamais de concours ! Et là, tu ne devineras jamais pourquoi...


La lapine s'était accouplée avec un chat et les lapinous était moches !


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'en ai une aussi à propos des animaux. Ma grand-mère élevait des lapins, des chinchillas pour être précis. Elle faisait ça pour le plaisir, mais aussi pour les présenter à des concours de "beauté" et lorsqu'il devenait un peu vieux pour les manger (miam)  Elle avait chaque année des lapines qui portaient, et une fois, ma grand-mère était assurée que ses petits ne gagneraient jamais de concours ! Et là, tu ne devineras jamais pourquoi...



Ils portaient la même moustache que ton grand-père :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Ils n'avaient pas d'oreille ou alors il y avait une grosse fête familiale en préparation...


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'avaient pas d'oreille ou alors il y avait un grosse fête familiale en préparation...



Arf.. bravo!!! 

L'un d'entre eux n'avait pas d'oreilles et un autre en avait qu'une seule !! Ce qui fait un peu moche pour des lapins qui doivent avoir des oreilles d'une dizaine de centimètres 

Tu as déjà eu ce problème avec des lapins pour avoir trouvé si vite ?!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Non j'ai toujours des lapins biens portants et des idées saugrenues


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

ils sont morts ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Mais non zavaient pas d'oreilles!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

oui, mais maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Ils les ont tous mangés


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais maintenant ?



Tu veux savoir s'ils sont morts ou si les oreilles ont fini par leur pousser ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

non mais j'ai mangé de la chasse ce soir, je d'mandais c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Dans la série animaux. J'ai acheté un hamster, au bout de 15 jours je trouvais qu'il avait l'air triste alors je lui ai acheté un compagnon. Et un matin en levant, ben tu devineras jamais ce que j'ai trouvé...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir s'ils sont morts ou si les oreilles ont fini par leur pousser ?




le 2 non ?   

en donnant un gros coup sur leur crane pour les tuer
sa ne leur fait pas sortir les yeux et les oreilles ?


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non mais j'ai mangé de la chasse ce soir, je d'mandais c'est tout



Ça chasse, en Suisse ?

(un truc plus facile à écrire qu'à prononcer, ça)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série animaux. J'ai acheté un hamster, au bout de 15 jours je trouvais qu'il avait l'air triste alors je lui ai acheté un compagnon. Et un matin en levant, ben tu devineras jamais ce que j'ai trouvé...




soit tu as trouvé une multitude de nains, 
soit tu en as retrouvé que 1 , l'un bouffant l'autre


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2005)

plein de hamsters


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série animaux. J'ai acheté un hamster, au bout de 15 jours je trouvais qu'il avait l'air triste alors je lui ai acheté un compagnon. Et un matin en levant, ben tu devineras jamais ce que j'ai trouvé...



C'était pas un compagnon mais une compagnone et t'as trouvé plein de petits hamsters ?


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Aucun des deux, ils s'étaient barré en se faisant la courte-échelle...  :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série animaux. J'ai acheté un hamster, au bout de 15 jours je trouvais qu'il avait l'air triste alors je lui ai acheté un compagnon. Et un matin en levant, ben tu devineras jamais ce que j'ai trouvé...



Un hamster cannibale et un autre entamé.

C'est connu, ça, le rapport poids/agressivité des hamsters est l'un des plus élevé chez les mamifères.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas un compagnon mais une compagnone et t'as trouvé plein de petits hamsters ?



Oui on m'avait menti!!! 19 j'en ai trouvé dans la cage! je croyais même que les voisins étaient venus en rajouter pendant la nuit!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2005)

au bout d'un fil d'acier flexible le hamster débouche nickel les gogues, donc je parie sur la femme de ménage


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'en ai une aussi à propos des animaux. Ma grand-mère élevait des lapins, des chinchillas pour être précis. Elle faisait ça pour le plaisir, mais aussi pour les présenter à des concours de "beauté" et lorsqu'il devenait un peu vieux pour les manger (miam)  Elle avait chaque année des lapines qui portaient, et une fois, ma grand-mère était assurée que ses petits ne gagneraient jamais de concours ! Et là, tu ne devineras jamais pourquoi...




Le matin en mettant la main dans la cage des lapins elle a senti que les petits étaient beaucoup trop gros pour leur âge. Elle s'en était rendu compte en les tâtant car elle était aveugle.
Ca ne faisait aucun doute: ces petits lapins souffraient d'hypertrophie.


En effet chacun sait que l'hypertrophie de lapereaux se tâte.




 :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le matin en mettant la main dans la cage des lapins elle a senti que les petits étaient beaucoup trop gros pour leur âge. Elle s'en était rendu compte en les tâtant car elle était aveugle.
> Ca ne faisait aucun doute: ces petits lapins souffraient d'hypertrophie.
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, on refait la même en remplaçant "lapin" par "mérou", jp à une super répartie en stock sur le sujet


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on refait la même en remplaçant "lapin" par "mérou", jp à une super répartie en stock sur le sujet


C'est exact. D'ailleurs ca me rappele une anecdote.
Au cours d'une de mes dernieres plongées de la saison au large du cap de Nice j'ai vu un gros mérou caché au fond de son trou. Apres quelques minutes passées a l'amadouer en faisant des bulles j'ai fini par pouvoir le toucher et jouer avec lui. Au bout d'un moment je l'ai meme fait respirer dans mon détendeur.
Seulement mérou ou pas, un poisson ça respire pas d'air.. Il s'est mis a gonfler, gonfler, gonfler jusqu'a avoir la peau très tendue.
Et là, tu ne devineras jamais...


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact. D'ailleurs ca me rappele une anecdote.
> Au cours d'une de mes dernieres plongées de la saison au large du cap de Nice j'ai vu un gros mérou caché au fond de son trou. Apres quelques minutes passées a l'amadouer en faisant des bulles j'ai fini par pouvoir le toucher et jouer avec lui. Au bout d'un moment je l'ai meme fait respirer dans mon détendeur.
> Seulement mérou ou pas, un poisson ça respire pas d'air.. Il s'est mis a gonfler, gonfler, gonfler jusqu'a avoir la peau très tendue.
> Et là, tu ne devineras jamais...



Soit il a explosé façon monty phyton dans the meaning of life, soit il t'a vomi dessus... Ou alors il est parti en marche arrière en se dégonflant comme un ballon qu'on lâche...


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et là, tu ne devineras jamais...



Tu l'a pris, tu l'a retourné, enroulé de scotch, et...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Soit il a explosé façon monty phyton dans the meaning of life,


 
C'est exactement ça.
En effet quand la peau de mérou se tend, la peau de mérou péte.


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça.
> En effet quand la peau de mérou se tend, la peau de mérou péte.



Vieux comme le monde, et pourtant, je ne l'ai pas vu venir


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça.
> En effet quand la peau de mérou se tend, la peau de mérou péte.




çà me rappelle une anecdote   

Quand j'étais jeune (  ), ces deux blagues "quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend" et "quel poisson peut se tondre" étaient déjà un classique. On était dans un troquet et parmi nous il y avait un copain un peu "limité" niveau comprenette et il a fallu qu'on lui explique longuement le jeu de mots.
Arrive alors une copine. Le demeuré se précipite vers elle et lui dit : "j'en ai une bonne... quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend ?"

Et là, alors là, vous ne devinerez JAMAIS tellement c'est ENORME


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

'tain on avait dit qu'on parlerait pas de mon enfance!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Non, je rassure l'ensemble de la communauté MacG: le copain "limité" dont je parlais plus haut... ce n'était pas JPMiss


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je rassure l'ensemble de la communauté MacG: le copain "limité" dont je parlais plus haut... ce n'était pas JPMiss




Ah bon ? Pourtant, ça ne faisait pas l'ombre d'un doute


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà me rappelle une anecdote
> 
> Quand j'étais jeune (  ), ces deux blagues "quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend" et "quel poisson peut se tondre" étaient déjà un classique. On était dans un troquet et parmi nous il y avait un copain un peu "limité" niveau comprenette et il a fallu qu'on lui explique longuement le jeu de mots.
> Arrive alors une copine. Le demeuré se précipite vers elle et lui dit : "j'en ai une bonne... quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend ?"
> ...



Il a répondu : "le poisson pané".


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et là, alors là, vous ne devinerez JAMAIS tellement c'est ENORME


 
Il tombé le futal pour lui montrer?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Non, Grug et Sonny n'ont rien à voir dans cette histoire


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà me rappelle une anecdote
> 
> Quand j'étais jeune (  ), ces deux blagues "quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend" et "quel poisson peut se tondre" étaient déjà un classique. On était dans un troquet et parmi nous il y avait un copain un peu "limité" niveau comprenette et il a fallu qu'on lui explique longuement le jeu de mots.
> Arrive alors une copine. Le demeuré se précipite vers elle et lui dit : "j'en ai une bonne... quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend ?"
> ...


 Il lui a montré ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Non DT 

Ben, alors, pas d'idées ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il lui a montré ?


Deja dit 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non DT
> 
> Ben, alors, pas d'idées ?


 
Elle lui a mis la main au paquet?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Deja dit


Ha oui, j'ai du lire rapidement. :rose:




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, alors, pas d'idées ?


Aaaaaah, ça y est, j'ai trouvé : c'est "dt© " !


_Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, ça doit être la réponse puisque c'est ce que m'a répondu g4 quand je lui ai demandé, mais moi j'ai pas compris  _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

elle lui a fait du bouche a bouche


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah, ça y est, j'ai trouvé : c'est "dt© " !
> 
> 
> _Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, ça doit être la réponse puisque c'est ce que m'a répondu g4 quand je lui ai demandé, mais moi j'ai pas compris  _


 
Nan je crois que c'etait DT pour Dark Templar...
T'as pas bien dormi cette nuit toi nan?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Non, physiquement il ne s'est rien passé...

C'est dans la chute de l'histoire réinterprétée par notre pote qu'il faut chercher 


- quel est le seul poisson dont on peut tondre la peau ?
- c'est le mérou, paskeuuuuuuu... [à vous la suite ]


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

mérou bignoles?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

nan, pire


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

méroucouille (comme des pigeons)


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

La peau de mérou s'tond


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

À propos, connaissez-vous le cri du mérou?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> méroucouille (comme des pigeons)



Presque...

Il lui a dit : "c'est le mérou, paske la peau de mes couilles" ...

Gros blanc puis hilarité générale     


Désolé  :rose:  :love:


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Presque...
> 
> Il lui a dit : "c'est le mérou, paske la peau de mes couilles" ...
> 
> ...


Donc il a été très fort, car comme on dit, femme qui rit, femme...


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

Vous avez senti, le mérou pète ! 


bon, faut deviner quoi en fait, parce que là tout le monde a floodé et c'est le bordel ! A qui la main ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez senti, le mérou pète !
> 
> 
> bon, faut deviner quoi en fait, parce que là tout le monde a floodé et c'est le bordel ! A qui la main ?


 
Floodé? Nan je crois pas, on cherchait la réponse. 

La main a celui qui a une histoire a raconter nan?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

La main à DaffyB, c'est lui qui s'est approché le plus de la bonne réponse


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

aller, j'en racconte une :
_ Précisions, je suis légèrement daltonien sur les bord, surtout dans la pénombre _
L'autre fois, avec ma dulciné, nous avions une grande envie de nous jetter quelques bières au fond du gosier.
Grand prince que je suis, je l'enmène dans ce petit pub (le Little London pour ceux qui connaissent). Après quelques bières, mon regard est attiré pour quelque chose se trouvant par terre, au pied du bar (où nous étions). Ayant la flème de descendre de mon tabouret, je lui dis :
Dis donc, ça ne serait pas un billet de 20 euros le truc parterre ?
Elle se lève et ramasse la chose, et là, vous ne devinerez jamais


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Ben un billet 200¤ ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

Pas tout à fait, mais c'est tout comme :
un billet de 20 DANS un billet de 50 (le billet de 20 était invisible)
La serveuse a eu droit à un beau pourboir


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, allez, je reste dans la même veine. Quand j'étais lycéen, une de mes blagues préférées, c'était :

"Tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?"

Tout le monde connait ou faut que je donne la réponse pour pouvoir poursuivre tranquille ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben je connais pas


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

Je te crois pas. Tu connais pas la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ????


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

C'est quoi un Lego


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un Lego



allons, allons...
celle-là c'est une spéciale dédicace à webO... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois pas. Tu connais pas la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ????


La différence oui, mais pas le gag !


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La différence oui, mais pas le gag !


 Ah, tu me rassures! Donc, bon, l'histoire bête; 
- tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?
- heu, ben non
- Ben va jouer avec ton légo. 

On faisait ça à tout le monde. "On", c'était le troupe de théâtre du lycée, une vraie bande de peitits chieurs. ça faisait au moins trois mois qu'on racontait cette histoire, et un jour, une des filles de la troupe, qui avait du entendre l'histoire 50 fois, nous dit, vous devinerez jamais quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

J'aurais bien comme un idée


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

- heu... c'est quoi un clitoris ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Gagné


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> allons, allons...
> celle-là c'est une spéciale dédicace à webO... :love:





*Je saisis*
le CSA sur le champ


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, allez, je reste dans la même veine. Quand j'étais lycéen, une de mes blagues préférées, c'était :
> 
> "Tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un légo ?"
> 
> Tout le monde connait ou faut que je donne la réponse pour pouvoir poursuivre tranquille ?


 
Oooh mais y en a plein dans le genre... bon je vais les poster dans la blague du lundi... par contre... euuh... quelqu'un pourrait dire la réponse de la question: "quel poisson possède une peau qui se tend?" (et euh pour le poisson dont on tond la peau, c'est bien le mérou?)  :rose: 

A.

[Edit: a y est elles sont postées]


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - heu... c'est quoi un clitoris ?


C'est pas drôle du tout tu me rappelles quelqu'un....


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Gagné



On en a pleuré de rire. La pauvre... 
Faut dire qu'elle avait encore jamais laissé personne s'en occuper, de sa protubérance. 
Le pire, c'était les autres filles, plus délurées : 
- Mais enfin, tu sais, le truc que tu fais zingue-zingue, frotte-frotte, tout ça !?? Non ???!


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle du tout tu me rappelles quelqu'un....



Ah ouais ? A quel âge t'as su ce que c'était, un clitoris ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle du tout tu me rappelles quelqu'un....




*L'auditoire*
supposera tout comme moi que tu t'es empressé d'indiquer celà à la jeune fille en question...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'auditoire*
> supposera tout comme moi que tu t'es empressé d'indiquer celà à la jeune fille en question...


Non, pour ce genre de chose je me rhabille vite fait. 

"zingue-zingue, frotte-frotte" ->


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ? A quel âge t'as su ce que c'était, un clitoris ?


Encore eut-il fallut qu'ils le sussent 
--> []


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

heu... et la charte ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> heu... et la charte ?



et là tu devineras jamais ... une nouvelle espèce de modo


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - heu... c'est quoi un clitoris ?



Dans le même style, mon père adorait la blague : Une petite fille dit à une autre : "j'ai trouvé une capote sous la véranda" et l'autre lui demande "c'est quoi une véranda ?" 

Un jour, mon père commence à la raconter à qqun en présence de ma petite soeur (qui avait 6-8 ans à l'époque). Et là, devinez quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

Elle dit "bah c'est marrant j'en ai trouvé une aussi" exhibant fierement l'objet (dont le carractere usagé ne faisait aucun doute)


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même style, mon père adorait la blague : Une petite fille dit à une autre : "j'ai trouvé une capote sous la véranda" et l'autre lui demande "c'est quoi une véranda ?"
> 
> Un jour, mon père commence à la raconter à qqun en présence de ma petite soeur (qui avait 6-8 ans à l'époque). Et là, devinez quoi.



Elle s'écrie ravie ....  "Bravo papa , c'est maman qui va être contente que tu aies retrouvé la capote qu'elle cherchait désespérement dans la véranda après le passage de ton copain le jour où tu n'étais pas là"

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

et ta  petite soeur dit :

mon frerot en fait une collection sous son lit


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

Z'avez tous tout faux. Tain, la chute est téléphonée pourtant...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez tous tout faux. Tain, la chute est téléphonée pourtant...


Elle comprend    "j'ai *troué* une capote ..... "     et s'ecrie ... "chic je vais avoir un petit frêre" 

 :love:


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> et là, devinez quoi.


Ben, sa petite fille lui demande, "c'est quoi une véranda ? "


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben, sa petite fille lui demande, "c'est quoi une véranda ? "



On y est presque. À une lettre près 

Edit : ah non, t'as corrigé à temps. Gagnant Starmac !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

et la elle dit : "c'est quoi une veranda?"

edit : ah ben merde, trop tard...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On y est presque. À une lettre près
> 
> Edit : ah non, t'as corrigé à temps. Gagnant Starmac !



Ah, ben ouf, parce que je ne comprenais plus rien...

Ben c'est pas tout mais j'ai une vie si plate et morne (c'est comme ça la Lorraine) que je n'ai pas d'anecdote sous le coude...

Enfin, si une mais bon...

Je suis formateur, et ce jour là, j'accueillais un groupe pour une initiation à Windows (eh oui, faut bien vivre). Bon bref, après les salamalecs d'usage pour détendre l'atmosphère on entame les travaux pratiques. Les ordinateurs avaient été démarrés par mes soins, les sessions ouvertes et je demande alors aux stagiaires de cliquer sur Démarrer. Tout le monde s'exécute, mais j'entends une voix dire : "J'ai beau bouger la souris, cela ne marche pas".
Prêt à tout, tant j'ai confiance en Windows, je m'approche de la stagiaire et c'est alors que ... vous ne le croirez pas !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon je me lance

C'est mon copain qui va chez son docteur et qui lui explque qu'il a depuis quelques temps des douleurs insoutenables aux testitcules.
Le docteur sans l'ombre d'une hésitation lui annonce que le problème est des plus sérieux et qu'il risque de devenir impuissant s'il ne commence pas ià l'instant même un traitement à base de suppositoires.
Paniqué mon copain baisse son froc , écarte les jambes et se met en position les mains contre le bord de la table.
Il sent la main du docteur se poser sur son épaule et le suppositoire lui entrer doucement mais difficilement dans les fesses ... le docteur doit même s'y prendre à plusieurs reprises pour lui enfoncer totalement.

Et le même scénario se déroule strictement de la même façon durant toute la semaine

Le WE venu après avoir tenté en vain de s'administrer lui-même le suppositoire il finit par appeller sa femme à la rescousse
Il baisse son froc, écarte les jambes et pose les mains sur le bord de la table prêt à recevoir son traitement  quotidien

Sa femme vient derrière lui, pose sa main sur l'épaule  de son mari et lui enfonce doucement et facilement le suppositoire dans les fesses

Et là il se passe quelque chose que vous ne devinerez jamais


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Prêt à tout, tant j'ai confiance en Windows, je m'approche de la stagiaire et c'est alors que ... vous ne le croirez pas !




elle a tiré sur la souris en croyant a un starter


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben ouf, parce que je ne comprenais plus rien...
> 
> Ben c'est pas tout mais j'ai une vie si plate et morne (c'est comme ça la Lorraine) que je n'ai pas d'anecdote sous le coude...
> 
> ...



Tu te rends compte qu'elle a des seins énormes et que la souris est coincée dessous !


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

le docteur ne mettais pas de suppositoire...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me lance


Tu veux pas commencer par répondre à mon petit post ?

Mais bon,...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a tiré sur la souris en croyant a un starter


Vous n'en êtes pas bien loin chère dame... (non je rigole)


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rends compte qu'elle a des seins énormes et que la souris est coincée dessous !


Fantasme d'analyste programmeur ?
Non, ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

elle cliquait physiquement la souris sur l'écran ?


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> elle cliquait physiquement la souris sur l'écran ?


Là, on y est presque !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sa femme vient derrière lui, pose sa main sur l'épaule de son mari et lui enfonce doucement et facilement le suppositoire dans les fesses
> 
> Et là il se passe quelque chose que vous ne devinerez jamais



Elle pousse un cri en voyant un _Morpionicus giganticus_ accroché aux bourses de son mari et les deux comprennent pourquoi il souffre tant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> et je demande alors aux stagiaires de cliquer sur Démarrer.



Elle avait appuyé sur le bouton de l'ordinateur et il s'était éteint.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle avait appuyé sur le bouton de l'ordinateur et il s'était éteint.


Non, non, elle avait bien la souris en main, mais cela ne bougeait pas à l'écran...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas commencer par répondre à mon petit post ?
> 
> Mais bon,...


On fini la tienne et puis on passe à la mienne ... excuses-moi j'avais pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle avait bien la souris en main, mais cela ne bougeait pas à l'écran...



Elle tenait la souris en l'air ou dans le creux de sa main ?


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On fini la tienne et puis on passe à la mienne ... excuses-moi j'avais pas vu


Je trouve ça rigolo finalement les questions croisées


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle avait bien la souris en main, mais cela ne bougeait pas à l'écran...


Elle n'était pas raccordée ..


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

la souris ne touchait pas la table


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle avait bien la souris en main, mais cela ne bougeait pas à l'écran...



Elle causait dans la souris comme si c'était une commande vocale.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

elle manipulait son sandwich ..


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle tenait la souris en l'air ou dans le creux de sa main ?


En l'air ! bravo, Doc.

Pour la petite histoire, pas très longtemps après, une stagiaire (désolé les filles) elle, tenait la souris à l'envers, c'est à dire avec les boutons sous la paume de sa main... Et elle s'étonnait de ne pas réussir à guider la souris ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Je laisse la parole à jo... 



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me lance
> 
> C'est mon copain qui va chez son docteur et qui lui explque qu'il a depuis quelques temps des douleurs insoutenables aux testitcules.
> Le docteur sans l'ombre d'une hésitation lui annonce que le problème est des plus sérieux et qu'il risque de devenir impuissant s'il ne commence pas ià l'instant même un traitement à base de suppositoires.
> ...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon je me lance

C'est mon copain qui va chez son docteur et qui lui explque qu'il a depuis quelques temps des douleurs insoutenables aux testitcules.
Le docteur sans l'ombre d'une hésitation lui annonce que le problème est des plus sérieux et qu'il risque de devenir impuissant s'il ne commence pas ià l'instant même un traitement à base de suppositoires.
Paniqué mon copain baisse son froc , écarte les jambes et se met en position les mains contre le bord de la table.
Il sent la main du docteur se poser sur son épaule et le suppositoire lui entrer doucement mais difficilement dans les fesses ... le docteur doit même s'y prendre à plusieurs reprises pour lui enfoncer totalement.

Et le même scénario se déroule strictement de la même façon durant toute la semaine

Le WE venu après avoir tenté en vain de s'administrer lui-même le suppositoire il finit par appeller sa femme à la rescousse
Il baisse son froc, écarte les jambes et pose les mains sur le bord de la table prêt à recevoir son traitement quotidien

Sa femme vient derrière lui, pose sa main sur l'épaule de son mari et lui enfonce doucement et facilement le suppositoire dans les fesses

Et là il se passe quelque chose que vous ne devinerez jamais


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

et la ça calme tout le monde!!

ben alors les gars, on a peur d'etre hors charte??


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et la ça calme tout le monde!!
> 
> ben alors les gars, on a peur d'etre hors charte??


A mon avis ils sont tous passé par là et ça a laissé des souvenirs douloureux ..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et la ça calme tout le monde!!
> 
> ben alors les gars, on a peur d'etre hors charte??



non les nanas aussi 

Dites sinon vous n'avez pas autre chose que des recyclages de blagues ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2005)

ben avec des doigts de bucheron ça passait pas bien


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Bah, prends la parole, diablotine, puisque le suppo a du mal à passer...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non les nanas aussi
> 
> Dites sinon vous n'avez pas autre chose que des recyclages de blagues ?


 la caaaaaaaaaaasse!!!!



en tout cas, moi je seche, pis je voudrais pas dire des trucs trop degueu, hein, je passe...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites sinon vous n'avez pas autre chose que des recyclages de blagues ?



Bah oui, elle a pas tort (pour une fois ). L'idée de départ c'est tout de même de raconter des situations qui *vous* sont *réellement* arrivées...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hein, je passe...


Pas comme le suppo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, elle a pas tort (pour une fois ). L'idée de départ c'est tout de même de raconter des situations qui *vous* sont *réellement* arrivées...



Alors il décide quoi le chef du fil ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, elle a pas tort (pour une fois ). L'idée de départ c'est tout de même de raconter des situations qui *vous* sont *réellement* arrivées...



Peuvent pas s'empêcher que veux tu...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Allez je vais pas faire durer plus longtemps le passage du suppo ... 

Brusquement mon copain s'est redressé d'un bond et a geulé contrarié  .. 'Ah l'enfoiré!!! ... maintenant que j'y pense ... le docteur ... lui  ... c'est les deux mains qu'il posait sur mes épaules!!"

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors il décide quoi le chef du fil ?



Y'a des chefs ici ? 

Bah, que celui qui en a une bonne à raconter pose la première pierre.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

On va laisser Loma placer une de ses anecdotes personnelles  ....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bon euh je vais essayer de trouver ça 

Bon voilà je me lance :rose:

Ça s'est passé lorsque je travaillais pour une imprimerie dont le nom commençait par trois consonnes (les initales du boss) et puis un petit mot pour bien faire comprendre qu'il s'agissait bien d'une entreprise du secteur.
Je ne devais pas me contenter de faire mes maquettes dans mon coin, j'assurais également le rôle d'hôtesse d'accueil, standardiste ( et j'en passe).
Je me devais donc lorsque le téléphone sonnait, de répondre avec ma voix la plus douce et mielleuse en prononçant le doux nom de la boîte suivi d'un "Bonjour" enjoué : qui était là pour mettre en confiance l'interlocuteur, l'accueillir chaleureusement, qu'il sente ainsi que j'étais bien disposée à l'écouter.

Ce jour-là le téléphone sonne, comme à son habitude, je commence une rotation de mon siège vers la droite tends mon bras pour saisir l'engin je décroche et là ...

Tu ne devineras jamais ...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et j'en passe


Ah ??? 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... tends mon bras pour saisir l'engin ...


Ce n'était pas le téléphone que tu avais saisi...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ???
> 
> 
> Ce n'était pas le téléphone que tu avais saisi...




pfff ne fout pas en l'air toutes mes astuces pour tenir l'attention de mes lecteurs éveillée


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pfff ne fout pas en l'air toutes mes astuces pour tenir l'attention de mes lecteurs éveillée


Quoi, j'ai gagné ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, j'ai gagné ?



nan !  bon les autres ils font quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce jour-là le téléphone sonne, comme à son habitude, je commence une rotation de mon siège vers la droite tends mon bras pour saisir l'engin je décroche et là ...



Tu n'avais pas entendu ton patron qui s'était approché pour répondre. En allongeant ton bras pour décrocher, vos mains se sont frôlés. Tu as lentement levé les yeux vers lui et vous vous êtes regardés passionément. Ensuite, tu t'es levée et vous vous êtes embrassés tandis que le téléphone continuait à sonner, mais vous ne l'entendiez plus.

Depuis, chaque fois qu'un téléphone sonne, tu as envie de faire l'amour.  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon euh je vais essayer de trouver ça
> 
> Bon voilà je me lance :rose:
> 
> ...


Le boss etait à mes cotés à l'insu de mon plein gré et je lui ai foutu mon poing dans le (bas)ventre


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

En fait, tu n'as pas le temps de répondre : une voix en ligne te sussure des mots doux... Pas décontenancée (il t'en faut plus pour être remuée) tu regardes le poste standard et comprends aussitôt en lisant le numéro qui s'affiche : ton patron s'ést trompé, il pense être en ligne avec sa maitresse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'avais pas entendu ton patron qui s'était approché pour répondre. En allongeant ton bras pour décrocher, vos mains se sont frôlés. Tu as lentement levé les yeux vers lui et vous vous êtes regardés passionément. Ensuite, tu t'es levée et vous vous êtes embrassés tandis que le téléphone continuait à sonner, mais vous ne l'entendiez plus.



Euh enfin je précise que le Boss c'est celui qui a monté la boîte (il a donné son nom quoi) mais euh LA véritable Boss c'était sa femme    



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Depuis, chaque fois qu'un téléphone sonne, tu as envie de faire l'amour.  :love:


 Chuuuut :affraid: malheureux !!!
En fait c'est pour ça que je fais plus réceptionniste  c'était un véritable enfer !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuut :affraid: malheureux !!!
> En fait c'est pour ça que je fais plus réceptionniste  c'était un véritable enfer !



Driiiiiiiiing ! Driiiiiiiiing !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Driiiiiiiiing ! Driiiiiiiiing !



arrrrrrrêêêêêteuuuuuuu !!! :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh enfin je précise que le Boss c'est celui qui a monté la boîte (il a donné son nom quoi) mais euh LA véritable Boss c'était sa femme
> 
> 
> Chuuuut :affraid: malheureux !!!
> En fait c'est pour ça que je fais plus réceptionniste  c'était un véritable enfer !


La boss te demande si tu n'as pas un préservatif à lui prêter ...


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Il avait perdu le dernier sous la véranda


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Non vous n'y êtes pas là !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non vous n'y êtes pas là !


il reclame sa pipe ........................... celle avec un bec et un creuset à tabac


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

le siège poursuit sa rotation mis sur un axe horizontal et tu te retrouves les 4 fers en l'air mais le combiné en main pour accueillir avec tout le respect que tu lui dois ton correspondant téléphonique...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> le siège poursuit sa rotation mis sur un axe horizontal et tu te retrouves les 4 fers en l'air mais le combiné en main pour accueillir avec tout le respect que tu lui dois ton correspondant téléphonique...



On s'approche on s'approche !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On s'approche on s'approche !


Le fil est trop court et tu geules à travers le bureau pour parler à ton correspondant


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On s'approche on s'approche !


Hum, hum, je garde toujours mes distances avec les diablotines 

Bon, bon le siège ne s'arrète pas et tu roules loin de ton bureau en entrainant le télphone et quelques dossiers au passage.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Tu tombes et tu te cries "espèce d'idiote"...  mais c'était ta patronne au telephone .... 
on sait maintenant pourqoui tu n'es plus telephoniste


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2005)

Tu t'entraves du coup tu cries : aïe +"le nom de la boite qui est également le nom du patron si j'ai bien suivi", et là c'est le drame :rateau:  car au bout du fil c'est la femme du patron  et il y a une sorte de quiproquo car elle pense que tu est entrain de dire aïe à son mari


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon écoutez comme vous êtes pas loin (non le trident reste inofensif ce soir ) et que je ne compte pas passer la nuit ici 

ce fût un enchaînement de situations .. pour le moins inattendu :

je décrochais donc, au moment de prononcer ces trois fameuses consonnes dites pourtant tant et tant de fois (qui je vous assure n'avaient rien pour aller ensemble !  ) ... je ne sais pas pourquoi je cafouille un truc inaudible avec des J des G et de Ch et des W qui se mélangent ... et là devant le ridcule de la situation je ne peux qu'éclater de rire   mais euh un fou rire incontrôlable ... impossible d'articuler un truc compréhensible, alors j'essaie de me calmer tant bien que mal , je calme (un peu) ma voix et j'arrive enfin à articuler grossièrement mon message d'accueil (l'autre au bout du fil est mort de rire aussi ) ...et là ... c'est le drame :mouais: 

à force de répondre au téléphone tout en contrôlant la flasheuse, l'imprimante, l'ordi, les dossiers, bref le fil s'était bien enroulé je fais LE geste qu'il ne fallait pas le téléphone tombe, le combiné explose par terre ...et me voilà repartie pour un fou rire oncontrôlé, sur ce ... ma patronne arrive ... :affraid:  me trouve à quatres pattes (j'ai dit MA patronne hein !  ) en train de rire tout en ramassant mes morceaux de téléphone ... j'arrive tout de même à lui expliquer la situation entre deux éclats de rire, je remonte le téléphone et puis ... on ne sait jamais je prends le combiné ... et ose un léger ... "allô"  ?

Et là une voix me répond "Oui moi je suis toujoursl à je ne sais pas ce qui se passe au juste chez vous, mais au moins on rigole bien !"   



vala :rose:

PS : allez Starmac à toi


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais au moins on rigole bien !"


J'en ai moi aussi la LORMA l'oeil


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Excusez-moi, je n'avais pas lu le post de Lorna jusqu'au bout... et de toute façon, là je manque d'inspiration.
Alors, Jo, comme tu sembles être le seul réveillé... tu prends le relais ?


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Septembre 2005)

Une vraie cette fois

J'étais au travail et au cours de la journée je me rends aux toilettes (comme on dit en belgique) qui se trouvait dans une allée perpendiculaire à l'allée principale menant aux bureaux

Au moment où je m'apprête à quitter cette allée je croise , sortant du bureau du directeur general ,la "chef du département ventes" qui se la pêtait en permanence .... comme je la trouvais plutôt bien foutue physiquement je jette machinallement un regard d'homme sur son "joli postérieur" comme aurait dit Bashung

et là  vous ne devinerez jamais ce qui advena ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Elle sortait des toilettes et sa jupe était restée coincée, découvrant ainsi so postérieur ??


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2005)

comme tu avançais, tu avais la tête torunée pour pouvoir voir son postérieur et tu t'es pris le coin du mur


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Elle sortait des toilettes et sa jupe était restée coincée, découvrant ainsi so postérieur ??


Bingo ...

je vois en effet les yeux effarés sa jupe remontée sous l'élastique de sa culotte qu'elle avait jolie d'ailleurs et, lâche ,je m'éloignai sur la pointe des pieds dans la direction opposée comme de si rien n'était. 

Le doute s'empara de moi et continue 10ans plus tard à tourmenter mon sommeil ... 

L'incident vestimentaire serait -il dû à la main baladeuse de notre cher directeur à qui on aurait donné la benediction ou plus vraisemblablement au scénario suivant:
- elle est allée aux toilettes et s'est coincée la jupe dans la culotte par accident
- elle se rend ensuite dans le bureau du directeur qui, nous le savions tous, ne la supportait absolument pas.
- etant de face il ne voit rien du délit à son entrée ... elle s'assied ... toujours rien 
- elle quitte enfin la pièce et c'est la jubilation ... il voit le comique de la situation ... il ne dit rien
- il laisse partir volontairement la chef tant détestée vers les sarcasmes et les sourires de ses collègues ..... par vengeance!

Je pense que je serai condamné à emporter dans ma tombe cette terrible interrogation

A toi Echidna


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> comme tu avançais, tu avais la tête torunée pour pouvoir voir son postérieur et tu t'es pris le coin du mur


Cà aurait pû ... elle avait un de ces ...


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Cà aurait pû ... elle avait un de ces ...


 élastique de petite culotte ?


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> élastiques de culotte!!!


 :love:  :love: :rateau:  ... tu es caoutchouc??


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2005)

echidna, c'est à toi.


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Rhhha lllaala Echidna ne relance pas ici ni sur l'addition s'il vous plaît....

Bon alors je raconte une pour faire passer le temps.

Donc en ces temps bien reculés, j'avais 6 ou 7 ans. En vacance en Bretagne avec mes 2 cousins et ma cousine, nous jouons dans le jardin de grand-maman près de Plogoff.
Grand-maman et Grand-Papa avait une petite maison bretonante inondée dans un immense jardin délimité par ces petis murs de pierre qu'on voit dans sur la côte sauvage à la manière des murêts celtes des prés d'Irlande. Ce jardin regorgeait de cachettes en tout genre et nous decidons de faire un cache-cache.
C'est au tour de ma cousine de compter au coin. Vite mes cousin et moi partons dans le jardin se cacher. Moi comme un petit malin, je me dis Arf, comme ils connaissent le jardin par coeur, je vais me cacher derrière le muret en pierre de granit.
45...46...47..48...49...50 !!
Ma cousine se met à la recherche de ses frères qu'elle trouve assez rapidement. Mais où est Ned? Ilcherchent partout, pas de Ned. Un quart-dheure après, il decident de crier tout azimuth et disant "Allé Ned t'a gagné, sort de ta cachette". Pas de Ned.
Il decident d'appeller grand-maman, mon père, ma tante et mon oncle qui se mettent à ma recherche immediatement.
Mon père qui me connait bien, décide quand même de jetter un coup d'oeil par dessus le petit muret de pierre en faisant le tour du grand jardin sauvage. A un moment il s'ecrie "je l'ai trouvé il est là" !!!
Et là vous ne devinerez jamais.....


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A un moment il s'ecrie "je l'ai trouvé il est là" !!!
> Et là vous ne devinerez jamais.....


Ben t'étais pas là


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

t'était à poil avec une jeune fille de 17 ans ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

tu dormais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

.. t'étais tombé dans une "haie" de ronces et euuh t'étais plutôt coincé ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'était à poil avec une jeune fille de 17 ans ?


et ça faisait déjà 15 minutes que tu jouais au docteur


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .. t'étais tombé dans une "haie" de ronces et euuh t'étais plutôt coincé ?



Trouvé Lorna Bravo 

Plus malin que jamais j'avais décidé de passer de l'autre cöté du mur. Hop je saute en pensant que de l'autre côté le sol était de la Même hauteur.
Il se trouve que derrière le murêt se touvait un dénivelé de 4 ou 5 metres avec des ronces immenses, comme il en pousse en plein été en Bretagne et qui deviennent de veritable arbres touffus.
Je saute en arrièrre sans regarder et Paf ! Empallé dans les ronces j'usqu'au cou ! On aurait di Jesus avec sa couronne !
j'avais tellement mal partout que je ne pouvait dire mot...
Mon oncle a bien pris 20 minutes a venir me chercher par un autre chemin en defrichant le champ de ronces à la machettte.
Puis c'est ma tante qui est infirmière, qui passa 3 bonnes heures a m'enlever toutes les épines qui me transpercait le corps, une par une, à la pince à épiler....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé Lorna Bravo
> 
> 
> Puis c'est ma tante qui est infirmière, qui passa 3 bonnes heures a m'enlever toutes les épines qui me transpercait le corps, une par une, à la pince à épiler....



Ben j'espérais me tromper parce que .. :sick: et puis va falloir que je trouve un truc à raconter :hein: bon je réfléchis !  (si si ça m'arrive)

C'est la dernière fois que je participe (gagne) à ce pu*** de jeu  après on est obligé de raconter un extrait de vie qu'on n'a pas forcément envie d'étaler sur la place publique (et mon image de marque bo**** ! :hein: )

 Allez j'assume ! 
Ça se passait pendant l'été, un des nombreux étés où nous étions (ma s½ur et moi) envoyées en pension-camping-sauvage sur l'Ile de Ré.
Je devais avoir 13-14 ans je sais plus trop, nous campions sur un petit terrain, bordé d'un petit chemin de sable, et entouré d'un bois de grand pins : c'était le paradis.

Et puis un jour, la toute jeune fille bien fraîche que j'étais vît ce qu'elle attendait depuis sa plus tendre enfance : "son prince charmant, son chevalier servant ... :love:" oui il était là !!! 

Bon ok :hein: le cheval n'était pas blanc, mais noir/marron, point d'armure il avait, point d'épée pour défendre la belle, juste un vieux jean usé et t-shirt troué ...  m'en fichait j'avais craqué il était bien mignon ! :love: 
Entêtée comme une bourrique basque, je m'étais trouvé LA mission de l'été : tenter une approche  (et oh j'allais pas attendre sagement dans mon coin qu'il ne vienne pas me parler non mais ! ). Ce fût donc un dur labeur, quotidien, il encadrait les ballades à chevaux proposées non loin de notre campement, ballades qui se faisaient plusieurs fois par jour et qui passaient juste devant ma tente :love:

 Au bout de quelques jours à coup de remarques, de petites phrases de sourires ... d'approches plus que lourdingue sans doute :rose:  j'ai quand même réussi à obtenir un _"tu n'as qu'à passer me voir demain, tu continues le chemin, prends sur la droite et tu tomberas sur l'écurie."_

Chouette un rendez-vous :love: :love: :love:

Le lendemain, comme convenu, vêtue de mon plus beau short, chaussée de mes plus belles shlapettes, je prenais donc le chemin, tout droit ...

Et la tu ne devineras jamais ...


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

T'as pas fait attention et t'as marché dans le purin de cheval...
Tu est arrivée toute crotée devant ton prince charmant qui s'est bien foutu de toi !


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

il y avait une cinquantaine de filles vêtue de leur plus beau short, chaussées de leurs plus belles shlapettes, et qui prenaient le chemin, tout droit ...
En somme, un exode


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Ta soeur était déjà là dans une étreinte fougueuse avec ton chevalier tant désiré...


----------



## molgow (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu es littéralement tombée sur l'écurie !
Et tu en avais jusqu'aux oreilles ! 
(ok c'est variante de NED)


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu l'as surpris en train d'embrasser le garçon d'écurie?

A.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ta soeur était déjà là dans une étreinte fougueuse avec ton chevalier tant désiré...



C'est pas tout à fait ça ..mais .... :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout à fait ça ..mais .... :hein:


 
Ta soeur rouge de colère venait dans ta direction et vue la marque sur la joue de ton beau chevalier, celui-ci venait de s'en prendre une...

A.


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout à fait ça ..mais .... :hein:


Je n'ose pas décrire la position dans laquelle tu les as trouvés... Il y a une charte sur MacGé, non ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

il se tappait Pompom le gentil poney


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> il se tappait Pompom le gentil poney


Si les modos s'y mettent, je sens que ça va dériver.
Lorna viens mettre de l'ordre !

Ca commence à partir en coui...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Avant que ça dégénère trop (et oh on parle pas de ma soeur comme ça hein !  ) quoique c'est ce qu'il y à de plus drôle dans ce fil :love: : les propositions biscornues ! 

Mais là vous avez pas vraiment trouvé, pas loin mais bon soyez plus *simples*, j'ai pas une vie trépidante moi (et puis je parle encore à ma soeur ça c'est un indice   ), j'attends encore un p'tit peu ...


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

En fait, c'est ta soeur qui était invité. Et quand ton "prince charmant" t'a vue, il a dit :
"elle ne peut pas venir ta soeur ?"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Quand tu es arivée il y avait une autre fille, et là il s'est tourné vers toi et t'as dit: je te présente ma copine!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est ta soeur qui était invité. Et quand ton "prince charmant" t'a vue, il a dit :
> "elle ne peut pas venir ta soeur ?"




 Bingo .... !!! 

Enfin c'est bien à moi qui l'a dit, mais dès que je me suis approchée ... il m'a regardé (et à regardé derrière-moi) en me demandant :
"Ben elle est pas là ta soeur ???" 

Sur le moment je crois bien que je lui aurais fait bouffer son cheval* !   

:mouais: Ouais vous moquez pas c'est pas drôle à c't'âge d'avoir une soeur qui a deux ans de plus, blonde aux yeux bleus ! :mouais:  :rateau:    

Bravo à toi daffyb ! 


_*pardon Kathy _


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Lundi après-midi, 16h30, région parisienne,, j'entreprenais un petit trajet de 700 km. Je roulais depuis 15 km sur une route bourrée de feux et bondée de monde. Bien entendu, j'étais sur la file de gauche et là j'apperçois un radar automatique. Je regarde mon compteur, confiant, 60 km/h.
Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Lundi après-midi, 16h30, région parisienne,, j'entreprenais un petit trajet de 700 km. Je roulais depuis 15 km sur une route bourrée de feux et bondée de monde. Bien entendu, j'étais sur la file de gauche et là j'apperçois un radar automatique. Je regarde mon compteur, confiant, 60 km/h.
> Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais



Ton compteur était bloqué sur 60 mais tu roulais à 100??


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Lundi après-midi, 16h30, région parisienne,, j'entreprenais un petit trajet de 700 km. Je roulais depuis 15 km sur une route bourrée de feux et bondée de monde. Bien entendu, j'étais sur la file de gauche et là j'apperçois un radar automatique. Je regarde mon compteur, confiant, 60 km/h.
> Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais


T'es rentré dans la voiture devant toi...


----------



## molgow (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu roulais dans une zone 30 km/h !


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

La limitation était à 70 km/h
....
aller on cherche....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Lundi après-midi, 16h30, région parisienne,, j'entreprenais un petit trajet de 700 km. Je roulais depuis 15 km sur une route bourrée de feux et bondée de monde. Bien entendu, j'étais sur la file de gauche et là j'apperçois un radar automatique. Je regarde mon compteur, confiant, 60 km/h.
> Et là, vous ne devinerez jamais




Une voiture t'a doublé super vite sur la droite ... ce qui a provoqué l'explosion du radar, du coup le mec devant toi voyant l'explosion dans son retro a brusquement freiné, toi t'as essayé de l'éviter donc t'as braqué à droite ... oups une voiture de nouveau à gauche puis de nouveau à droite et là t'arrivais tout droit sur le camion de flics garés plus loin sur le bas côté, heureusement ta voiture avait de bons freins tu as pû piler et stopper juste à 5,75 cm du pied droit du gendarme fort mécontent ...

Et grand malheur  t'avais oublié les papiers de la voiture dans ton autre sac à mains !




Alors ?


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu roulais avec tes warnings sans t'en rendre compte ? 

PS : Lorna, tu regardes trop la télé ! :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Une voiture t'a doublé super vite sur la droite ... ce qui a provoqué l'explosion du radar, du coup le mec devant toi voyant l'explosion dans son retro a brusquement freiné, toi t'as essayé de l'éviter donc t'as braqué à droite ... oups une voiture de nouveau à gauche puis de nouveau à droite et là t'arrivais tout droit sur le camion de flics garés plus loin sur le bas côté, heureusement ta voiture avait de bons freins tu as pû piler et stopper juste à 5,75 cm du pied droit du gendarme fort mécontent ...
> 
> Et grand malheur  t'avais oublié les papiers de la voiture dans ton autre sac à mains !
> 
> ...


Tu as tout bon, ou presque (pourtant tu avais dit que tu ne participerais plus  )
Une moto a eu la très bonne idée de me doubler par la droite au moment extrèmement précis où je passais devant le radar  M'en fout j'avais une plaque allemande :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout bon, ou presque (pourtant tu avais dit que tu ne participerais plus  )
> Une moto a eu la très bonne idée de me doubler par la droite au moment extrèmement précis où je passais devant le radar  M'en fout j'avais une plaque allemande :love:



 non mais euh moi j'en ai rajouté exprès juste pour animer un peu ici ... 
Ch'uis trop c**** :rateau: :rose: 

ps : iNano même pas vrai


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Ha Ha Ha , tu t'es bien fait avoir Lorna !!!
Alors une histoire...une Histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha , tu t'es bien fait avoir Lorna !!!
> Alors une histoire...une Histoire...



Et oh l'ptit vert là il va arrêté de se moquer !  (d'une petite diablotine au casfque limité :rose: )


Bon ..une autre :hein: ...


Ça se passait pendant l'été, un des nombreux étés où nous étions (ma s½ur et moi) envoyées en pension-camping-sauvage sur l'Ile de Ré.
Je devais avoir 14-15 ans je sais plus trop, nous campions sur un petit terrain, bordé d'un petit chemin de sable, et entouré d'un bois de grand pins : c'était le paradis.

Et puis un jour, la toute jeune fille bien fraîche que j'étais vît ce qu'elle attendait depuis sa plus tendre enfance : "son prince charmant, son chevalier servant ... :love:" oui il était là et c'était le bon !!! 

 Bon ok :hein: il n'avait pas de cheval lui ...et puis il était pas blond mais brun avec un regaaaard :love: 
Il passait les vacances dans la villa juste en face de notre terrain (enfin celui de nos amis), une grande maison blanche, la maison de son grand-père.

Entêtée comme une bourrique basque, et définitivement sous le charme, je m'étais trouvé LA mission de l'été : tenter une approche  o dans la vie faut avancer c'est pas un maleheureux petit rateau qui doit faire renoncer au prince charmant ). 
Les premiers contacts durent plus aisés qu'avec le mister cheval de l'an passé, ce gars-là était décidément drôle, sympa, pas con un peu rêveur ...(et tellement beau)
Un soir on s'est donc retrouvés dans les dunes au soleil couchant, une légère brise nous caressant le visage, il se tenait à ma gauche ... :love: si près de moi  ... et euh à sa gauche à lui :mouais: y'avait ... ma s½ur :mouais: ... mais bon je l'avais bien brieffée  (j'avais tout de même retenue un p'tit peu ma leçon avec le cavalier vexant) ..elle savait donc que je craquais pour ce p'tit brun et que donc "bas les pattes" !

Nous discutâmes ..longuement et puis je sentais que la conversation s'approchait d'un point crucial : je sentais que j'étais sur le point de conclure (mode Michel Blanc en route ) ...quand ....


Et là tu ne devineras jamais ...


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Vous entendîtes un cri de "jouissance" d'un autre couple faisant des choses non loin de là......


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

ta soeur t'a rappelé qu'il était l'heure de rentrer


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2005)

ta soeur s'est barrée et le mec t'as demande si elle etait libre... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Allez on cherche encore !


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Vous n'aviez pas fait attention à la marée, et vous vous êtes pris une bonne vague sur les chaussettes...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

jamais de chaussettes en été :affraid: malheureux !

Mais pas de grosses vagues non plus


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu es tombée à la renverse


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

Il t'a demandé si tu pouvais aller faire un tour, parce que il voulait se retrouver un peu seul avec ta soeur  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tombée à la renverse



Là on frôle !  ...


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Il s'est trompé de prénom ?

Sa copine est venue vous rejoindre, furieuse ?

Ils vous a proposé une partie fine à trois ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est trompé de prénom ?
> 
> Sa copine est venue vous rejoindre, furieuse ?
> 
> Ils vous a proposé une partie fine à trois ?



Euh :mouais: je re précise l'âge : 14 ans ... bon je sais les jeunes de maintenant  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là on frôle !  ...


Il t'as poussée pour te faire rouler de l'autre coté de la dune ?


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais ta soeur en avait 2 de plus, si j'ai bien retenu...

Bon bref, il t'a annoncé qu'il était homo et que ça lui faisait vraiment plaisir de trouver des amies, il se sentait bien seul...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il t'as poussée pour te faire rouler de l'autre coté de la dune ?



 Bon c'est pas tout a fait ça et comme je pensais que vous alliez trouver super vite  allez j'me rends :

Il a délicatement allongé ma soeur sur le sable pour l'embrasser  et moi comme un conne (encore :rateau: ) à côté ! :hein: :rose: 
Mais euh je vous assure j'ai pas pris QUE des rateaux hein ! :rose: 

Le gagnaaaaaaaant est Spyro !  (parce que bon il m'a un peu mise de côté le gars  )


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout a fait ça et comme je pensais que vous alliez trouver super vite  allez j'me rends :
> 
> Il a délicatement allongé ma soeur sur le sable pour l'embrasser  et moi comme un conne (encore :rateau: ) à côté ! :hein: :rose:
> Mais euh je vous assure j'ai pas pris QUE des rateaux hein ! :rose:
> ...




Ettt l'autre  
T'as lut ce que j'ai écrit????  :hein:   



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a demandé si tu pouvais aller faire un tour, parce que il voulait se retrouver un peu seul avec ta soeur



C'est plus prés que Spyro je trouve


----------



## daffyb (15 Septembre 2005)

pas bien d'être jalous(e)


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pas bien d'être jalous(e)



Nan je plaisante 

Puis comme on dit:  l'arbitre à toujours raison 


A propos de jalousie, tu devais trop en vouloir à ta soeur  Puis elle devait être bien génée aussi  

Povre Lorna


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il a délicatement allongé ma soeur sur le sable pour l'embrasser  et moi comme un conne (encore :rateau: ) à côté ! :hein: :rose:


C'était ma deuxième idée 
En fait j'allais proposer qu'il sentait qu'il était sur le point de conclure avec ta soeur pour reprendre ta formule  

Mais comme j'ai pas d'idée, je propose à Nexka de continuer à ma place.


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2005)

Cool  

Merci Spyro :love:

Hmm alors :mouais:


C'était quand j'étais petite, plus jeune que Lorna, j'avais 9-10 ans. J'avais pris comme passion le jardinage... Enfin un jardinage un peu spécial, je m'occupais tout les jours d'une belle botte de ... Pissenlits!! :love: dans mon jardin.
Elle était devenue énorme!! Je lui rajoutais de l'engrais, l'entretenais, coupais les fleurs et feuilles mortes, arrachais tout ce qui pouvait la gener autour. J'étais super contente de ma botte  :love:
Un jour je me suis dis que j'allais la montrer à ma meilleure amie. J'ai donc ramené ma copine chez moi, on est entrées dans mon jardin, et là.... 
Aller, devinez


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2005)

Elle t'a dit: «Ils sont où tes pissenlits?» 

Ta copine était en train de leur marcher dessus...


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2005)

En effet il est arrivé quelque chose à mes pissenlits   
Mais ce n'est ni un lapin, ni quelqu'un qui leur à marché dessus   

Aller on cherche encore


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Ton père venait de passer la tondeuse et n'avait pas loupé ta botte...

A.


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ton père venait de passer la tondeuse et n'avait pas loupé ta botte...
> 
> A.



Exactement 

On arrive dans le jardin, et mon père venait de passer la tondeuse...  Le niveau de la lame le plus bas possible.... Il ne restait rien  :hein:  :mouais:    


Aprés, pour me consoler, il m'a dit "tu sais, j'ai dut repasser 4-5 fois sur ta botte, elle était super ressistante!!  "


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La gueule que tu devais tirer !!
> 
> :hein:  :rateau:


Ouais, ça c'est un coup à fiche en l'air une belle vocation de jardinière...    :rateau:   Ca va ? Tu t'es es remise ?


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Exactement


 
Bon à moi donc...  
Cette fois je ne vais pas laisser passer mon tour (j'avais pô vu :rose: )...  faut juste que je trouve une histoire... je reviens dans 5 minutes... 

A.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon à moi donc...
> Cette fois je ne vais pas laisser passer mon tour (j'avais pô vu :rose: )...  faut juste que je trouve une histoire... je reviens dans 5 minutes...
> 
> A.



Pendant ce temps-là, laissons le papa de Nexka biner avec sa serpe. 

_Quoi c'est pas le bon fil? :mouais:_​


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon... c'est vraiment pas facile... vous avez que des histoires marrantes et tout... pfff... j'ai pas ça en répertoire... Bon on va essayer celle-ci: 
Je suis tout chtit. Largement moins de dix ans. Et à un Noël, je dois aller avec mon oncle et mes cousins en Suisse pour aller skier. Le déjeuner de Noël se passe, le déballage de cadeau aussi quand nous réalisons que nous devons vite remonter sur Paris pour prendre le train. Bref le départ est un chouïa précipité. Mais nous arrivons à prendre le train et tout va.
Jusqu'à ce que nous arrivions à Genève et que nous réalisions que...


A. 


ps:
Bon je préviens ce n'est pas à mourir de rire non plus.

pps:
Et relevé des copies dans au mieux une demi-heure sinon, une heure et demi. Désolé. :rose:


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Vous êtes partis sans moyen de paiement...


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Septembre 2005)

vous zavez oublié tous les cadeau ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

Vous aviez que des maillots de bain...


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

Genève, terminus, tout le monde descend...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2005)

... «Mais qu'est-ce qu'on fout ici à Genève?»...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2005)

Tu regardes çà, non ?


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben finalement une heure de plus ne sera pas trop...  

A.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu regardes çà, non ?


Ma dernière bouteille de veuve cliquot


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Que ce n'était pas la bonne date pour vos vacances ...


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

En fait vous ne deviez pas aller à Paris en France, mais au Texas... le train c'est pas le bon moyen de locomotion


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

*[Message à caractère personnellemnt public]*


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ettt l'autre
> T'as lut ce que j'ai écrit????  :hein:



:affraid: oups ..euh j'avais pas vu non !!!!! :rose: :rose: :rose:

Désolée Nexka (tu parles d'un arbitre :modo: )
Heureusement que Spyro est là pour réparer ma euh ..bavure diplomatique  



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A propos de jalousie, tu devais trop en vouloir à ta soeur  Puis elle devait être bien génée aussi
> 
> Povre Lorna



Sur le moment oooooh que oui :mouais:  mais j'ai pas le souvenir de m'être battue avec elle :hein: gênée oui elle était mais bon pas trop longtemps hein :mouais: parce qu'elle ne lui a pas dit non la ...    

Tiens ça m'fait penser, la prochaine fois que je la vois, je lui en parlerai  on réglera ça une bonne fois pour toute !  *[veuillez nous excuser pour l'interruption momentannée de vos programmes ... ]*


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon indice: ça me concernait moi et en effet c'était une question d'oubli.

A.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

la messe ?


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Eh bien, ils avaient complètement oublié que tu avais une jambe dans le platre et que pour le ski, ta réservation hotel et tout le tralala avait été annulée quelques jours auparavant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon indice: ça me concernait moi et en effet c'était une question d'oubli.
> 
> A.




on t'a oublié sur le quai !!


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Décidément... je vous aide encore... mais c'est la dernière fois: nous venions de Paris et étions à Genève. 


A.


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Septembre 2005)

T'avais oublié tes skis et tes caleçons ?


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

Vous aviez oubliés tes bagages


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Septembre 2005)

T'avais pas de billet de retour


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

vos papier siouplè on est en suisse ici


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vos papier siouplè on est en suisse ici


c'est pour ça que le thread est super lent !! :mouais: 

ok, je sors :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vos papier siouplè on est en suisse ici


 
Et je laisse donc la main à supermoquette.
En effet, en arrivant nous découvrons que... je n'avais pas mes papiers (et oh j'étais hachement petit, j'étais encore sur le passeport de ma moman).
Donc je me rappelle encore mon oncle m'expliquant que je me collerais à lui du côté où les douaniers n'étaient pas et que nous passerions dans la foule. Et qu'il ne fallait pas que je fasse de bruit ou autre.
Finalement on est très bien passé.   

Bon à toi donc supermoquette.

A.


ps:
Semac, vi, vi j'ai des origines suisses, mais non non aucun lien.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

Mes mains sont occupées


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mes mains sont occupées


Tu veux que je t'aide :love: 

edit :
Voici l'histoire de SM :
_J'étais dans une petite bourgade montagneuse helvète avec quelques autres gais lurons de mon espèce et nous nous amusions vraiment bien. Comme à l'accoutumée, nous décidâmes de faire le tour des bars (il était 15h00). Chemain faisant.... vous ne devinerez JAMAIS ...... _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'aide :love:
> 
> edit :
> Voici l'histoire de SM :
> _J'étais dans une petite bourgade montagneuse helvète avec quelques autres gais lurons de mon espèce et nous nous amusions vraiment bien. Comme à l'accoutumée, nous décidâmes de faire le tour des bars (il était 15h00). Chemain faisant.... vous ne devinerez JAMAIS ...... _



Vous avez picolé de plus en plus jusqu'à ne plus savoir où vous habitiez.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'aide :love:
> 
> edit :
> Voici l'histoire de SM :
> _J'étais dans une petite bourgade montagneuse helvète avec quelques autres gais lurons de mon espèce et nous nous amusions vraiment bien. Comme à l'accoutumée, nous décidâmes de faire le tour des bars (il était 15h00). Chemain faisant.... vous ne devinerez JAMAIS ...... _


Vous avez rencontré une vache violette...


----------



## juju palavas (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mes mains sont occupées



on peut savoir ou???


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez rencontré une vache violette...


 
Meuuuuuh non une marmotte qui faisait les emballages!


A.


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'aide :love:
> 
> edit :
> Voici l'histoire de SM :
> _J'étais dans une petite bourgade montagneuse helvète avec quelques autres gais lurons de mon espèce et nous nous amusions vraiment bien. Comme à l'accoutumée, nous décidâmes de faire le tour des bars (il était 15h00). Chemain faisant.... vous ne devinerez JAMAIS ...... _



Sunday closed.........ben quoi c'est pas ce pays là??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Ben voilà c'est SM qui a la main et le fil retombe ... dans l'oubli ... SM tu m'déçois !


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2005)

Il y a eu tempête de neige et vous etez restés coincés sous les flocons toute la nuit...


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

... chemin faisant ... les bars fermaient derrière vous après votre passage ... les réserves d'alcool épuisées


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'aide :love:
> 
> edit :
> Voici l'histoire de SM :
> _J'étais dans une petite bourgade montagneuse helvète avec quelques autres gais lurons de mon espèce et nous nous amusions vraiment bien. Comme à l'accoutumée, nous décidâmes de faire le tour des bars (il était 15h00). Chemain faisant.... vous ne devinerez JAMAIS ...... _




Vous vous êtes retrouvé dans un troupeau de vache et le temps de les faire dégager, tous les bars étaient fermés?


----------



## toys (16 Septembre 2005)

sa a été plus rapide que prévus. y a qu'un bar!


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa a été plus rapide que prévus. y a qu'un bar!


et c'était un bar gay


----------



## toys (16 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et c'était un bar gay


et nudiste


----------



## molgow (16 Septembre 2005)

Aucun bar ou bistrot n'est ouvert à 15h en Suisse !!


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> et c'était un bar gay


Cela ne lui pose pas de souci :
mate sa photo :


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne lui pose pas de souci :
> mate sa photo :


Houlà!!       :affraid:  :affraid: 
Sa mère arrive encore à le reconnaitre??


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Aucun bar ou bistrot n'est ouvert à 15h en Suisse !!



y savent pas vivre ...


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2005)

je donne ma langue au chat!




CHA VASETRE BAUCOUP UCHE DUR POUR ARLÉ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

Je sais ! Vous avez rencontré Jésus-Christ qui vous a demandé l'horaire du train pour Lourdes où il doit retrouver sa mère, dans la grotte.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Septembre 2005)

Une alerte à la bombe vous a forcé à déserter le quartier des bars et vous êtes rentrés plus assoifés que jamais?   ....


----------



## daffyb (20 Septembre 2005)

alors SM, c'est quoi la réponse


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

je consulte la charte avec mon notaire là


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Alors cette charte Supermoquette ?   

Bon allez, une histoire, une histoire, une histoire... Vous dites au fond là-bas ? Comment ça moi ? Heu non là j'ai rien sous l'coude :rose: .
Mais je suis toute "yeux" pour découvrir vos anecdotes.   Ce fil me plaît bien et me fait bien rigoler, alors espérons que quelqu'un le relance.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Je relance de 10


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

tapis


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

Samedi je suis allé à l'AppleExpo ou j'ai rencontré quelques personnes de MacGé. En particulier Roberto à qui j'ai acheté sa BD qu'il m'a gentiment dédicacée. En arrivant à Saint-Lazare, je passe devant la Fnac et je décide d'aller y faire un tour. Au bout d'une demi-heure je me dirige vers la sortie et là, je me fais arrêter par un vigile. J'avais sous le bras un journal avec la BD et quelques prospectus de l'expo. Le vigile me dit avec un air pas du tout aimable : "Faut pas partir avec des choses que vous n'avez pas payées !" Moi, étonné et un tantinet énervé : "Je n'ai rien volé !?"
Il me fait ouvrir mon journal et me désigne la BD de Roberto. "Et ça c'est quoi ?" Je lui explique alors l'expo, Roberto, auteur de cette BD, je lui fais voir la dédicace, etc. Il me rétorque, sûr de lui  : "N'importe qui peut faire un dessin et, en plus, vous n'avez pas de ticket de caisse pour prouver votre achat". (le ticket de caisse a quand même été son leitmotiv pendant plus d'un quart d'heure). Il appelle un collègue et les deux m'embarquent dans une petite pièce. Il me font tout déballer et appellent un supérieur. Je vous passe le plus gros de l'histoire. J'ai vu en tout 5 personnes avec des grades de plus en plus importants à qui, à chaque fois, j'ai expliqué mon histoire pour finir par un responsable plus compréhensif qui, voyant que je n'avais qu'un stylo sur moi (la dédicace a été faite avec un crayon noir - pour l'esquisse - et un feutre) a enfin consenti à me laisser repartir.
Moralité : si vous achetez une BD à Roberto, demandez-lui un ticket de caisse, on ne sait jamais


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Mais NOOOOOOON !!! Il ne fallait pas tout raconter d'un coup ...  :hein: 
T'en as pas une autre, sympa comme ça où tu pourrais faire durer un peu le suspens !!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Mouais, c'est de la faute à Roberto çà...  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais NOOOOOOON !!! Il ne fallait pas tout raconter d'un coup ...  :hein:
> T'en as pas une autre, sympa comme ça où tu pourrais faire durer un peu le suspens !!



Le suspens a quand même duré une demi-heure pour moi à me demander si je n'allais pas finir au commissariat pour le week-end


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moralité : si vous achetez une BD à Roberto, demandez-lui un ticket de caisse, on ne sait jamais


nan mais attend, la BD de Roberto est vendu à la Fnac ??!!??  
parce que s'il elle n'est pas vendu à la Fnac le problème aurait été résolu plus rapidement :rose:


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nan mais attend, la BD de Roberto est vendu à la Fnac ??!!??




Ils vendent vraiment n'importe quoi à la Fnac


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nan mais attend, la BD de Roberto est vendu à la Fnac ??!!??
> parce que s'il elle n'est pas vendu à la Fnac le problème aurait été résolu plus rapidement :rose:



Oui, elle est vendue partout (ce à quoi je n'avais pas pensé) ! Et c'est avec leur appareil à codes-barres qu'ils ont crû que la BD venait de chez eux !

La prochaine fois que je vais à l'expo, je prends ma voiture !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ils vendent vraiment n'importe quoi à la Fnac


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Le suspens a quand même duré une demi-heure pour moi à me demander si je n'allais pas finir au commissariat pour le week-end



Oui, je me doute bien... c'est plus du suspens là, c'était l'angoisse!! J'imagine bien parce qu'il m'est arrivée en gros la même chose une fois, avec une paire de bas ^^


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il me rétorque, sûr de lui  : "N'importe qui peut faire un dessin



Heureusement qu'il a pas rajouté un truc du genre "en plus celui là il est trop mal fait, ça se voit!!!  "


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Samedi je suis allé à l'AppleExpo ...


 Bon alors quelqu'un lui a expliqué le principe de ce thread ?  
Nan ? 
bon, ben voila tu racontes une histoire à suspensions et tout MAIS c'est à nous (nous chers lecteurs) de deviner la suite et fin de cette histoire !

:hein: sinon c'est pas drôle !  



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moralité : si vous achetez une BD à Roberto, demandez-lui un ticket de caisse, on ne sait jamais



 Impossible sans caissière ça ! Et je crois qu'il est loin d'avoir trouvé la perle rare


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Septembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moralité : si vous achetez une BD à Roberto, demandez-lui un ticket de caisse, on ne sait jamais


 
Je n'ai pas tout suivi, mais Roberto ne devait pas avoir une super caissière?


A.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je consulte la charte avec mon notaire là



Je ne trouve pas la contrepèterie


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas la contrepèterie


Pas sûr qu'il y en ai une... selon moi c'était juste une tentative d'évasion   

Personne pour une bonne histoire alors ???


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas la contrepèterie



_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn."_

Dommage parce qu'elle méritait celle-là, mais je t'en garde en réserve


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors quelqu'un lui a expliqué le principe de ce thread ?
> Nan ?
> bon, ben voila tu racontes une histoire à suspensions et tout MAIS c'est à nous (nous chers lecteurs) de deviner la suite et fin de cette histoire !
> 
> :hein: sinon c'est pas drôle !



Désolé, je ne connaissais pas le principe du thread, je l'ai pris en cours de route.

Si j'en ai une autre intéressante, je vous la réserve avec suspens, promis !


----------



## House M.D. (30 Décembre 2005)

/Mode déterrage on/

Bah alors, personne? 

/Mode déterrage off/


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Nécrophile


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nécrophile



Faut le comprendre. Quand on tient un bon sujet...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut le comprendre. Quand on tient un bon sujet...




*Reste à savoir*
par où on le tient...


----------



## House M.D. (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Reste à savoir*
> par où on le tient...


Par le boooouuuuuut d'la queue du chaaaaaaaat...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Chaton, çà va ? pas trop mal ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut le comprendre. Quand on tient un bon sujet...


et modeste avec ça


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas parcequ'il t'a mouché sur les émulateurs PC qu'il faut le flatter bassement ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> et modeste avec ça



Comme toujours.


----------

